# ITT strange kinks/fetishes of yours



## Mewizkuit (Jul 16, 2009)

Post strange fetishes of yours
and by strange, I mean uncommon
things that aren't liked by EVERYBODY in the world
(you don't have to include your furry fetish if you don't want to, seeing as practically everybody here has a furry fetish)

my list then?
-Male Furries
-Lolicon
-Futanari

so thats my list
confusing combination, eh?

so whats your list?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Eh a few that aren't worth mentioning. Though Male Furries isn't that uncommon. At least here


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Another.

Fetish.

Thread.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Mewizkuit said:


> ...I hope such a topic is allowed in these forums :l
> I don't quite understand the rules yet
> uh... anyways...
> 
> ...



You're a bad person.

-Girls wearing stockings
-Long hair
-lesbians
-female masturbation
-furry variations of these


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Tycho said:


> Another.
> 
> Fetish.
> 
> Thread.


 He's damned if he does, he's damned if he doesn't.  If he makes a new thread, it's stupid. If he bumps an old thread, he's necroing and gets yelled at.

I guess it's one of those topics that should never ever be brought up again.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Jashwa said:


> He's damned if he does, he's damned if he doesn't.  If he makes a new thread, it's stupid. If he bumps an old thread, he's necroing and gets yelled at.
> 
> I guess it's one of those topics that should never ever be brought up again.



1. Put it in the Den.  That's where most of the sex-oriented crap is anyway.
2. Just sticky the fucker or something, and instalock any other newly created "wat fetish makes you horny?" threads.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Mewizkuit said:


> ...I hope such a topic is allowed in these forums :l
> I don't quite understand the rules yet
> uh... anyways...
> 
> ...


 
Totalitarianism (Room 101). Neon/rave furs... And, well, one that there is no nice way of putting, but I'll say that I'm a regular Marquis de Sade... Philosophically. But that is some of the few things that I am actually attracted to.


----------



## T-Fox (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Long list coming here. lol

-Mind Control/Hypnosis
-Breast Enlargment
-Forced Sexuality Changing
-Herms
-Public Sex/Yiff
-Orgasm without Stimulation ((Orgasming by mental stimulation, ect...))
-Being caught in the act ((Solo or Not))
-Incest ((Stressing here. Not RL. Only in Yiff.))
-Dominant Females
-Bondage


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.


 
NO U!!!1!!!


----------



## T-Fox (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.




*Shrugs* Meh. Every single person has their own fetishes, whether or not they are furries. Being curious what other people are into is a natural thing. We just tend to be more open as a group than most.

Also, I say let them think what they want to, assuming they do the research themselves. They want to hate us for being open about our sexuality? Then let them. Not worth my time to try and keep them from hating us.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

-Reading
-Walks in the park
-Cooking
-Sunsets
-Pianos
-Expensive things


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

let's see:

--unprofessional behavior (such as a doctor or janitor molesting a patient)
--hospital/asylum rape/molesting from doctors/janitors/nurses, etc. (dear god, the thought of being in an asylum and that happening...<3)
--doctor physicals/checkups
--needles/syrings
--drugs
--cigarettes, cigarette smoke, cigarette burns
--the smell of cigarettes (deserves it's own line)
--anorexia, bulimia, vomiting for that reason
--nasty, sleazy, trashiness. ratty, mangy, greasy flea-bitten grossness.
--helping out a patient with sexual frustration
--straightbreaking, raping the straight
--bullying, such as picking on my mate. like, sneezing on their face, flicking their nose, hitting them between the legs, just picking and being mean.
--not showering (not ME not showering, but the other)
--musk/stink associated with not showering, especially on the feet or between the legs.
--brother/father or brother/brother incest.

creep you out?


----------



## Surgat (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.



In other forums and similar things like communities on social networking sites (LJ), people do the same thing.

If threads like this make furries look like retards, then most people look like retards.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Surgat said:


> If threads like this make furries look like retards, then most people look like retards.



I so wish that affirming the consequent was valid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Hmm does throwing bricks at unsuspecting furries count as a fetish?


----------



## Takun (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.



I saw fetish threads on Ultimate Guitar.  I have decided that HUMANITY looks like fucking retards online.

Though furries are like retards with trainingwheels.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

^^^^^ ok, that's funny. "Oh fuck, a dark oak neck on a stratocaster *fap fap fap*


Why do I need to know everyone's fetish again?


No thanks.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Mmmh...

- Kept in containment tube
- Gasmasks, with or without breathe control
- Bitch/gimp suit

Hrmm...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Fuck it. WHY NOT SHARE, HMMMM?

-Bloodletting
-Biting
-Females playing big instruments (drums, bass guitar, etc)
-Chubby (not like OMG OBESE FATFURS LOOOL but a little extra is nice)
-Several others I'm too shy to share. :v

I know, it's sorta weird for an asex who wants nothing to do with actual sex to have fetishes, but hey, there they are. :v


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Nuclear fusion.

Ohhhhhhh~


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Men.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I got a few, such as biting, bloodplay, light bondage, etc.

I could list all of 'em, but they're called secrets for a reason. :V



David M. Awesome said:


> Men.



inb4 homosexuality isn't a fetish.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I know, it's sorta weird for an asex who wants nothing to do with actual sex to have fetishes, but hey, there they are. :v



Not that weird. A fetish really is just something that fascinates you, it doesn't have to be sexual, though that's how it's commonly thought of as now a days. I count my hypodermic needles and piercing (Not earrings, like as a verb. The act of working something sharp deep into someone's skin and opening them up.) as a fetish, though I don't find them sexual in the least. I'm just incredibly drawn to it. 

Others:

-Smoking (cigarettes or drugs)
-Being overpowered (fighting against rape and losing, dom being dommed)
- Extreme states of body (Skin and bones or amputees, etc. Not obesity, ew.)
- Guro for art (Kinda like if you tore someone to shreds and then set them up so they were like a sculpture or something. Dunno how to really explain it.)
- Self mutilation (Self-explanatory) 
- Exhibitionism (Sex on stage)
- Dying (Painful poison, bleeding to death, long drawn out death. Not quick like a gun to the face or hanging.)
- 3+ non-penis penetration. (More than one toy or tentacle or whatever in the same hole)
- Flat chests. (A cups or smaller plz. Or better yet, boobs cut off.)
- Ears. (Not in a stick-your-dick-in-them way, a bite them and pull them and whisper in them way.)


I know, right? I'm a scary scary girl.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> A fetish really is just something that fascinates you, it doesn't have to be sexual, though that's how it's commonly thought of as now a days.



_I_ know, but as you said there, it's pretty much generally accepted that it is sexual, so I threw that bit in there before "LOL U DON'T HAVE SEX" came up. 

Also, I love like half the things on your list, which is all I'm gonna say because I won't admit to which ones. :v


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Hmm, I don't have a lot of strange fetishes... Actually, soft vore is the only weird thing I fap to, even if I love yiff as well. :/


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I'd probably bore some of the people here, but I'm really into bondage and S/M and some watersports.

Puppy play, but that's animal role play...  I want a full-sized cage for example and I have boat cleats mounted to my bedframe 

But honestly that stuff seems mainstream now.  I'm not sure what else I'd be into but I have a pretty open mind up to a point.  There's obviously a huge leather scene here and I've gone to a puppy play event that was like a classroom but I'm afraid to go to the sex parties because I don't think I really want to see that (IRL).

Like I said, boring.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Magikian said:


> inb4 homosexuality isn't a fetish.



Except, most of the faggots on this forum are only attracted to twelve year old girls with over-sized cocks and not actual *men*. :V


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Also, I love like half the things on your list, which is all I'm gonna say because I won't admit to which ones. :v


it's the penetration trifecta one, isn't it? 8D

Lawl, I kid. I wish I were a more realistic artist, so I could draw things like guro for art, but my stuff is WAY too cartoony. It's why I don't do porn, either. (Don't mention my sig, that's just for puns' sake. XD) Maybe as I get better.
Not enough people appreciate taking someone apart to their raw instincts and being, so it's really hard to find art and stories of those themes that is more than just pure smut to get people off. Which always ruins the beauty of the theme.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> it's the penetration trifecta one, isn't it? 8D




OH MURR MURR I LOVE COCKS YEP



> art and stories of those themes



Yeah, don't I know it. :v I also find it interesting that drawing anything is generally accepted by almost everyone, but once you write stories about kinky shit OH MAN TOO FAR WOAH.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I also find it interesting that drawing anything is generally accepted by almost everyone, but once you write stories about kinky shit OH MAN TOO FAR WOAH.



I bet it's cause you don't have time to think about what you're fapping to with drawings, but stories give you a fair amount of time to realize OH HEY I'M FANTASIZING ABOUT (insert random strange fetish from this thread's lists here).

A bit more on track, I also like transformation, but only if it's painful and involves the mind as well. And permanent. None of this animu back and forth nonsense.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> A bit more on track, I also like transformation, but only if it's painful and involves the mind as well.



Christ, and I thought I was kinky. :v You beat me by a mile.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Christ, and I thought I was kinky. :v You beat me by a mile.



What can I say? Torture is FASCINATING. But not BSDM torture, that doesn't count. Tearing away at the outer layers we have built up around ourselves reveals our true essence. It's actually why I'm into furries, because to me that means they're still only halfway into sentience, that they still feel more than think.

I'm also a nihilist. Go figure. XD


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> What can I say? Torture is FASCINATING.



Well, don't get me wrong, it sure is! Wasn't saying that it wasn't. That's why I love most of the Saw movies and stuff like that. It's always been an interest of mine, just like fetishes in general (which is why I'm stalking this thread, stalkstalkstalk).



> I'm also a nihilist. Go figure. XD



_Shocking._


----------



## nobu (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



gray_foxor said:


> -Girls wearing stockings
> -Long hair
> -lesbians
> -female masturbation
> -furry variations of these



You and 95% of hetero men everywhere, including me,just add chubbies, toys, and voyeurism. 
doug winger art, i hate him for making me question myself, theres one with a big black herm horse and a chick with glasses, damn damn damn.

-Ticon
I didn't even know guro had a name, you'd love the movie "Ichi The Killer"


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Eyepatches, glowing eyes, Cybernetics, futuristic looking armor and clothing. Really long, straight hair. Oh, and tentacles, especially if they're mechanical or ghost-like. Pirates are pretty hot, as are women in really tight outfits. Guro is pretty cool, but I don't fap to it. I'm such a sick, _sick _person.


----------



## PlurWolfy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Strange hrm? I don't consider most of these strange, but I might as well list all fun sake. (as per a request of RabidRick-troll)

Wolfy's Kinks and Fetishes:

    * Bisexual
    * Sheaths
    * Tails
    * Plushies (especially foxes or Bolt)
    * Undies
    * MicroVore (being the small one)
    * Biting
    * Ear licking (receiving)
    * Knots ^.^
    * RL animals
    * Watersports
    * Cubs/pups
    * Brothers 
    * Bondage (tying up)
    * Exhibitionism
    * Masochism
    * Spanking
    * Being leashed
    * "School Boy" uniforms
    * Tailhole licking Activities (MURR!)
    * "Daddying" Babyfurs
    * Diapers
    * Virgins
    * Clean Socks (wearing while humping)
    * Sleeping Yiff (being taken advantage of while dreaming)
    * Scents (especially groins or used plushies)
    * (controlled) Rape RPs (receiving)
    * High sex ^.^ (and high pawing )
    * Fursuit sex
    * Groups (Orgies)
    * Slaves (being)
    * Muzzles (Leather, for not speaking)
    * Mitts (For Puppy Play, leather)
    * Role Play (Puppy Play, Furries, ect)

*wags tail* Go out and try stuff you prudes. Hey look! A fox! *runs off to go unfunfunf it!*



------

The time now here for the cumming in the fox, he is always very willing and he always takes the knot! So grab you closest foxyfluff and make him really hot, it's time to hump a fox! (To the tune of Glory Hallelujah)


----------



## KitVolpe (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Aside from loli, I don't think I have any strange interests. Actually, come to think of it, I tend to prefer without male intervention - f/f, or solo.
As far as furs go, I <3 those with big ears and tails... Murr... =3


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Women in overalls >.>

Dunno why.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Getting my nipples licked by a pack of gerbils while a python gives me deepthroat and slugs crawl over my face


----------



## Emopanda (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

hehe I has alotta strange interests! (keep in mind alot of these are not sexual kinks!) that arent too strange to me but maybe to you o3o (unless your a cub)

list goes
Being dominated/controlled (this may include forced bondage, restraints etc)
Timeout time (sending to the corner and the such when Im bad)
Having a Mommy or other form of caretaker who see's and treats me as a real cub in every aspect.
Forced diapering (and ofcourse being forced to use it, POTTY OFF LIMITS, murr <3)
Being taken out for walks not allowed to leave the caretakers sight by only leash/child harness
Nursing (Bottles, and etc...)
Spanking
Being held and carried/cradled
Adult sized cub furniture (I plan on commissioning a crib some time soon :3)
Women in diapies
Being cuddled while in the mind state of a cub with an older/dominant caretaker

AND THE LIST GOES ON, but gets really specific and such, but that list is a small taste of things that interest me, most of them are just strange behaviors that I enjoy and a few on there are actual kinks/fetishes/sexually stimulating.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Magikian said:


> I could list all of 'em, but they're called secrets for a reason. :V



They're only secrets if you're too shy to talk about them.  It's natural to be a bit embarrassed about this kind of stuff but keep in mind if you tell _*no one*_ most likely you're never going to experience anything.  I think it's good to get the stuff out but if you don't want to post the stuff on a forum for everyone to see (understandable) at least don't be too shy to talk about it with a partner.

Also, for the record I didn't list babyfur stuff because it's not really a fetish for me and any way I use it that's sexual is more S&M than anything else (you can use diapers as a means of humiliation for example).  I don't have a big list because the more and more I think of whatever activity it seems to fall under either bondage or S&M except maybe w/s or just plain sex (eg. rimming).


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Emopanda said:


> hehe I has alotta strange interests! (keep in mind alot of these are not sexual kinks!) that arent too strange to me but maybe to you o3o (unless your a cub)
> 
> list goes
> Being dominated/controlled (this may include forced bondage, restraints etc)
> ...



...Dear God. Â° AÂ°


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

LITTLE GIRLS :V


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shenzebo said:


> LITTLE GIRLS :V


They make you feel so GOOD?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Bacu said:


> They make you feel so GOOD?


Nice, another AMV Hell fan. xD


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shenzebo said:


> Nice, another AMV Hell fan. xD


Actually, I kinda like Oingo Boingo, but an AMV Hell is fine too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Well.  I'll just say my biggest one.  Herpetosexuality.  >.-.>


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well.  I'll just say my biggest one.  Herpetosexuality.  >.-.>


There is nothing sexy about herpes.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well.  I'll just say my biggest one.  Herpetosexuality.  >.-.>



Is that like falling in love with a herpes sore?



Bacu said:


> There is nothing sexy about herpes.



Maybe he's into bugchasing.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ricky said:


> Maybe he's into bugchasing.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW GAWD GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My fetishes are pretty boring.  Bit o bondage here and there, maybe you can beat the crap outta me, I dunno.  Whatever sounds fun. None of this weird age regression/adult baby/rip my tits off stuff, just vanilla practical stuff.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I like men with green hair who wear purple suits.~


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Easog said:


> I like men with green hair who wear purple suits.~


Did somebody buy a box set or something?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Did somebody buy a box set or something?


Don't I wish. D:


----------



## norman (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

toes~


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

hrrrm.... fetishes that I like...

1) unbirthing
2) tentacle rape
3) ass/vaginal tearing
4) sex with soda
5) vore/gore
6) making NSFW irl porn images into SFW funny awkward images using MSPAINT.

and for #4, go to my FA.

and herms are a plus.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



jesusfish2007 said:


> Totalitarianism (Room 101). Neon/rave furs... And, well, one that there is no nice way of putting, but I'll say that I'm a regular Marquis de Sade... Philosophically. But that is some of the few things that I am actually attracted to.


 
A Reiteration of What I have written:
Room 101:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ze77D3Yw70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJxL21Zm7-0

Sade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-HwAHnrDw


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I have a fetish for sexy army men who pretend to be slinky green citras on the internet.


----------



## animal_king (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

to be honest it is such a relife that people share the same fetish as me as i was reallllly shy about my ermmmmm.............discovery towards furries  but dispite this acknowledgment i have plenty of dark fetishis im not particularly sure i should share ;p


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



animal_king said:


> to be honest it is such a relife that people share the same fetish as me as i was reallllly shy about my ermmmmm.............discovery towards furries  but dispite this acknowledgment i have plenty of dark fetishis im not particularly sure i should share ;p


 
Killing and Raping People? Because there are plenty of those on the internets.


----------



## animal_king (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

haha no not that dark i can promise that lol


----------



## ADF (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Transformation and anthropomorphic herpetophilia, even better; put them together ^.=.^


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



David M. Awesome said:


> I have a fetish for sexy army men who pretend to be slinky green citras on the internet.



Don't we all. 

Personally I have a thing for vampires, cross dressing, tentacles, bondage, medical play, and watersports (because, lol pissing on you xP ).


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.



Of course, furries don't want a yiff reputation. Just some of them strive to earn one


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

No furry fetish but..

!. Purity (Aryan Gaelic) fetish.
I'm a racist!! -buries head in hands and bawwwws-


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Of course, furries don't want a yiff reputation. Just some of them strive to earn one



A "yiff reputation"?

Because sex is such a bad thing :roll:

I think almost everyone is into at least _something_ kinky or not-just-vanilla sex.  Saying you're not into anything would lead me to believe you're probably either asexual or repressed.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



animal_king said:


> haha no not that dark i can promise that lol



you're now being peer pressured to tell us >:C


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



animal_king said:


> haha no not that dark i can promise that lol


 
Then tell us. I mean, the people here tend to be pretty tolerant as far as fetishes are concerned, wouldn't you think? so why are you afraid to speak openly about it?

Whoops, forgot to mention my own.  I have a particular thing for transformations, can be painful or not, especially concerning the tail.  I love tails XD


----------



## Azure (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



David M. Awesome said:


> I have a fetish for sexy army men who pretend to be slinky green citras on the internet.


 SILENCE!  I KEEL YOU!


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



jesusfish2007 said:


> Killing and Raping People? Because there are plenty of those on the internets.





animal_king said:


> haha no not that dark i can promise that lol



I just listed a whole set of really freaky dark fetishes, and I haven't been chased out with a pitchfork yet, so I really doubt you will. XD Just tell ussss.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> I just listed a whole set of really freaky dark fetishes, and I haven't been chased out with a pitchfork yet, so I really doubt you will. XD Just tell ussss.




yesss tell uussss
man mine are strange and sick. but hell, whatever.
*cackles* I forgot to mention creepy insect insertion.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ricky said:


> A "yiff reputation"?
> 
> Because sex is such a bad thing :roll:
> 
> I think almost everyone is into at least _something_ kinky or not-just-vanilla sex.  Saying you're not into anything would lead me to believe you're probably either asexual or repressed.




I have a fair amount of kinks, but I don't need to be posting them for the internet. 

I'd be more afraid of meeting someone at a con and them being like "hey, you're Nakkers from FA right? I HAVE BONDAGE GEAR IN MY ROOM AND YOU LIKE IT TOO! LET ME RAPE YOU REAL QUICK"

but hey, you do you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Might as well list em...

Needles
Bondage
Emaciation
Vore (soft and hard)
Paws/feet
*Lolicon 
*Alternative rock (so fucking sexy :V )

There's like 50 other things but I can't think of them.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



daREALnakkers said:


> I have a fair amount of kinks, but I don't need to be posting them for the internet.
> 
> I'd be more afraid of meeting someone at a con and them being like "hey, you're Nakkers from FA right? I HAVE BONDAGE GEAR IN MY ROOM AND YOU LIKE IT TOO! LET ME RAPE YOU REAL QUICK"
> 
> but hey, you do you.



So you're into bondage.  You just gave it away 

lol j/k...

Yeah, I can see _that_ for sure; I was referring more to the people who claim anything kinky is gross and makes furries look bad.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shenzebo said:


> Needles
> Emaciation



ily shenzi <3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



HarleyParanoia said:


> ily shenzi <3


I know I forgot to mention insanity :3


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shenzebo said:


> I know I forgot to mention insanity :3



i still love you <3

and add to my list cub, since shenzi reminded me of my growing interest...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shenzebo said:


> Might as well list em...
> 
> Needles
> Bondage
> ...




rape? or is that too boring.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Zrcalo said:


> rape? or is that too boring.


 
It isn't rape, in fact, it isn't even a special kind of rape.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I get yiffy when I eat chocolate.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



animal_king said:


> haha no not that dark i can promise that lol


 
GOD DOMMOT. You are making me look like a weirdo on the internet...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Zrcalo said:


> rape? or is that too boring.


A rape is fine too.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Hitman344 said:


> It isn't rape, in fact, it isn't even a special kind of rape.



......I'm beginning to think it's something lamely generic like BDSM or something.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

-Inflicting pain around genital area (i.e. needles, cigar burns)
-I haven't seen a lot of groin, so that too
-Pre-ejaculation
-Stimulated ejaculation
-Underwear & socks
-Bottles
-Age play (both young and old. Not old old though.)
-Size play
-Consensual
-Flaccid sex/Flaccid ejaculation
-Dizzy


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

If BDSM is considered tame.. I don't want to be around people anymore. D:
This thread made me scared of 90% of the people on this site. 
Buut.. since about that much is also gay.. 

D: Still.. I guess my kinks are all in the 'tame' range.. or innocent compared to you guys. 

*Shudders*


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Oh, jeez, I hope people don't get pissed  for this...

-Preggo 
-Futa
-Tenta
-A little bit of loli
-soft core vore (almost forgot) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zHr5yhEf_Q&feature=related

...I don't normally share this info with others. Even if I currently HAD significant other, they be all like, "Whoa! WTF!? Uh, heh... brbkthnxbai.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Airborne_Piggy said:


> -Inflicting pain around genital area (i.e. needles, cigar burns)



I forgot cigar and cigarette burns. Those are hot. (Pun intended)
Bonus points for spelling something degrading and foul with said burns.

And SugarM... If you aren't jaded by BDSM yet, you haven't been around the fandom long enough. >:3


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I don't think any amount of time in the furry fandom
will lead me down the path of.. getting off to stabbing strangled puppies.
Or peeing on raped babies. >______>


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



SugarMental said:


> getting off to stabbing strangled puppies.
> Or peeing on raped babies. >______>



And you say we're the kinky ones.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ricky said:


> So you're into bondage.  You just gave it away
> 
> lol j/k...
> 
> Yeah, I can see _that_ for sure; I was referring more to the people who claim anything kinky is gross and makes furries look bad.



I see, I see. Kinks are fine to have, I totally agree. It's just going to be easy pickin's for trolls/media/who ever else wanted to use it aginst the fandom. Not like I think "OMG THEY'RE GONNA OUT TO GET US FURSECUTORz1!!11!" tho. I just had a weird experience at a con recently and this thread brings back memories. 

I was invited for a drink in room party, by someone I was talking about fursuits with. He seemed p normal so I was all, hell yeah, free booze.

I enter and immediately see 2 40yr dudes _just _in cod pieces, mattresses on the wall just waiting for a body to flog, and two younger furries in full pup play bdsm gear balancing a milkbone on their nose. I felt like I walked into the lions den. 

As soon as the greetings started, I could not look anyone in the eyes, I could feel them staring at me like a peice of meat.  I was laughing and crying on the inside at the same time.

At that point I took the drink because I needed it.  After about 3 minutes I "needed to check on a commision real quick" and got the fuck outta there before I was raped.

After about 15 minuites of laughing over this with a friend, I left the con and headed home (it was sunday anyway). Such a fun way to end it, and I guess I got a good story to tell.


TL;DR Room parties/furries can be scary.


----------



## ADF (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Lizard like furries are my preferred species; and something about them that I'd consider a kink is the tails connection to the body. It's an interesting area, the base of a thick tail merged with the crotch area and the location of the genitals right at that spot. Something you can stroke from belly to the tip of the tail with a seamless motion.

Some NSFW images to see what I mean.

Pic 1
Pic 2


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

You know what I like most?

http://www.cakefarts.com/

NWS obviously


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

^^^ 1:17  oh god lol


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Geez where to begin. BTWs I am gay.

Latex
Lycra
Spandex
Leather
Pupplay
Gimp play
electro
Yiffing
BDSM
breathcontrol
Turning into stone
Turning into a robot
turning into a rubber doll
turnin into an anthro. 
Anthro sex
rubber anthro sex
Vaccum Wrapping
Kidnap play
mummifacation
neoprene
extreme bondage
I am not sure if I missed any.


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Cajunwolf said:


> Geez where to begin. BTWs I am gay.
> 
> Latex
> Lycra
> ...




I have to know how the highlighted works.  Please explain O:


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Its not real. It is just a fantasy. There is a good sized communities. Really all it is is stories and photoshoped pics.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Well, my freind used to get horny over ties...I guess he'd like Fender =P


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Takumi_L said:


> I have to know how the highlighted works.  Please explain O:



Ever watched Gargoyles? 8)


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



David M. Awesome said:


> Ever watched Gargoyles? 8)



Wasn't one gay?

hawt


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Takumi_L said:


> Wasn't one gay?
> 
> hawt



rock hard boners

hurf durf


----------



## Azure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



I am a communist said:


> You know what I like most?
> 
> http://www.cakefarts.com/
> 
> NWS obviously


That was incredible.


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



AzurePhoenix said:


> That was incredible.



Link of the Day material.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



I am a communist said:


> You know what I like most?
> 
> http://www.cakefarts.com/
> 
> NWS obviously



....What? Who...?

How did they come up with....?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> ....What? Who...?
> 
> How did they come up with....?




I love your new avatar advice ticon.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Zrcalo said:


> I love your new avatar advice ticon.



Seconded, ol' chap.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Zrcalo said:


> I love your new avatar advice ticon.





Shadow said:


> Seconded, ol' chap.



Awr, thank you. <3


----------



## Shaard (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

fetishes? jeez uh....don't think I really have any. Maybe a tiny bit of bondage, but that's about it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Women with small breasts, or reptiles with no breasts, women period. 

Maybe thin and tall Easties, Otters, Ferrets, Weasels, Mongooses, and Meerkats. Because I'm boring like that. :B


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

For the sake of being on the original topic.

Regarding both "Yiff" and regular pornography;
Females touching themselves (in an erotic manner, of course.)
Oral and mammal intercourse.
Lesbians.
Big breasts, not _too _big.
Female dominance (too a certain degree.)

I also seem to 'respond' when kissed.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



I am a communist said:


> You know what I like most?
> 
> http://www.cakefarts.com/
> 
> NWS obviously



wft. um, lols?  I don't know what to say.
... meh.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Hmm...I think of fetishes as things I find attractive.
- Everything about my boyfriend.
- Kissing my cheek
- Licking my ear
- Kissing my neck
- My boyfriend =P Redundant, yes, but just getting my point across. lol.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

This thread again?

Uuh.. List, right, right..

-Pet play master/owner/slave play blah blah.
-Leashes/bondage in general.
-Sadomasochism
-Hyper
-Vore (soft or hard)
-Reptiles
-Orcas
-Mpreg
-Unbirth
-Udders
-Belly buttons
-Moobs
-Fat/muscle/musclechubs..
-Diapers
-Needles
-Weight gain
-Inflation
-Macro/Micro
-Drool
-Sweat
-Musk
-Skunks
-Incest
-Hypnosis
-Cigarettes/Cigars
-Feet
-Armpits
-'Slobbyness'/Laziness
-Eggs
-Collars
-Very firm biting.
-Fangs
-Breathcontrol
-Snuff
-Guys being forced to cross dress and forced to learn to like it (not immediate I'MAFAGGOTLOOKIEME.)
-Transformation
-Nipples
-Lactation
-Tentacles
-Pre
-Cock transformation
-Plushies
-Domination/dominating
-Forked tongues
-Horns
-Piercings
-Ear biting
-Hair pulling
-Tail pulling
-Tails being used as dildos..
-Muscles
-Demons
-Hoofed feet
-Claws/talons
-Hairy chest/belly/genitals


Half of these(or more) are fantasies and I would never do them in real life. I could continue the list, but, it's useless. I pretty much like almost fucking anything. :x /Almost/.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



DarkMettaur said:


> -Eggs



So like...  I'm curious.

How does one have a fetish for eggs?  What about eggs -- the birthing of them?  Throwing them? Eating them?  Inserting them into some random orifice?

Not trying to be a smartass, honest   ...but I can see how everything else would probably work on your list except this.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ricky said:


> So like...  I'm curious.
> 
> How does one have a fetish for eggs?  What about eggs -- the birthing of them?  Throwing them? Eating them?  Inserting them into some random orifice?
> 
> Not trying to be a smartass, honest   ...but I can see how everything else would probably work on your list except this.



Oh, birthing, random orifice. Being preg'd with them to the point of being horribly disfiguring and disgusting.

Although eating them.. hrmn, whole, probably would work.. Or shoving into a nipple.

Augh, I hate questions like this because not only does it make me look more like a weirdo, I come up with 20 million different scenarios I'll never end up using. Oh well. |D


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

WHATTHEHELL. D:
Now I just thought of hard-boiled eggs.. and how nasty they smell.
Then thinking of that I threw up a little. .____. I should avoid this thread.. really.

*Runs away*


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



DarkMettaur said:


> Or shoving into a nipple.



Wat?

Nipples don't have holes. :/


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ticon said:


> Wat?
> 
> Nipples don't have holes. :/



You forgot one major thing:

Furries.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



DarkMettaur said:


> You forgot one major thing:
> 
> Furries.



Golden rule of the entire fucking internet.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

DarkMettaur, whats a turn off for you? _anything?_


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



daREALnakkers said:


> DarkMettaur, whats a turn off for you? _anything?_



Consensual heterosexual vaginal intercourse.

The vanilla kind.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



I am a communist said:


> You know what I like most?
> 
> http://www.cakefarts.com/
> 
> NWS obviously


 
was ist das?


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



daREALnakkers said:


> DarkMettaur, whats a turn off for you? _anything?_



Uh, well, a few things actually. Such as stupid pickup lines, 'normal' straight sex, stupid characters (I mean, stupid as in boarder line mentally retarded. I mean, big brutes are pretty adorable when dumb, but, only to a point.)

Southern accents and french accents drive me crazy, you have no idea. I just.. GHRK.

Fertile eggs for oviposistion/stuffing. Yeeaah. :C Uh, what else.. Hmn. Oh, pretty boys/'emos'/flamboyant gay people. Ugh.



David M. Awesome said:


> Consensual heterosexual vaginal intercourse.
> 
> The vanilla kind.



Yeah that.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



DarkMettaur said:


> Augh, I hate questions like this because not only does it make me look more like a weirdo, I come up with 20 million different scenarios I'll never end up using. Oh well. |D



Have you ever eaten at a really expensive French restaurant and tried some of the cheeses there for dessert, and then been like "WTF?  HOW THE HELL CAN ANYONE ACTUALLY _LIKE_ THAT?"

I think it's something like that.

Honestly, it's not that weird.








...except maybe shoving into a nipple :roll:


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Ricky said:


> Have you ever eaten at a really expensive French restaurant and tried some of the cheeses there for dessert, and then been like "WTF?  HOW THE HELL CAN ANYONE ACTUALLY _LIKE_ THAT?"
> 
> I think it's something like that.
> 
> ...



Delicious nipples. <3 Which also double as popup thermometers.


----------



## The_Hidden (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

My fetishes will very depending on the kind of creature the furry is and depending on the situation.

But my biggest fetish is watersports.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

I have a garbage fetish where I like shoving garbage up my dickhole.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



The_Hidden said:


> My fetishes will very depending on the kind of creature the furry is and depending on the situation.
> 
> But my biggest fetish is watersports.



I know you


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

*ahem*

BDSM and anything included.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Hehe, I have like 10 bazillion fetishes. Here's a link to my Rabbit Hole profile which lists them all, it's easier than typing them out: 

http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Entropy


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



SugarMental said:


> WHATTHEHELL. D:
> Now I just thought of hard-boiled eggs.. and how nasty they smell.
> Then thinking of that I threw up a little. .____. I should avoid this thread.. really.
> 
> *Runs away*




*snicker*


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



SugarMental said:


> WHATTHEHELL. D:
> Now I just thought of hard-boiled eggs.. and how nasty they smell.
> Then thinking of that I threw up a little. .____. I should avoid this thread.. really.
> 
> *Runs away*



How do you get hardboiled eggs to smell anything?
WHAT DO YOU DO WITH THEM!? D:


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

-Light BDSM
-Air/helium Inflation (FFFFFFFF)
-Rubber
-Lesbos. XP
-Furries
And some other stuffs.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

-Furries
-Furry inflation


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shadow said:


> -Furry inflation


 
Do you mean;

More furries with less value.
Fatties
Or actually filling them with for example air?


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Um, let's see....
-Soft Vore
-Anal Vore
-Macro/Micro
-Bondage
-S&M
-Crossdressing


----------



## Penhaligon (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

My only actual fetish is feet. By which I mean, I've got plenty of sexual interests , but the only one that I actually _need_ is feet. Or, well, more to the point, access to feet. As I explained to my fiancÃ©, I don't need to play with them to get off, but I need to know that I can if I want to.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Penhaligon said:


> My only actual fetish is feet. By which I mean, I've got plenty of sexual interests , but the only one that I actually _need_ is feet. Or, well, more to the point, access to feet. As I explained to my fiancÃ©, I don't need to play with them to get off, but I need to know that I can if I want to.



Playin' footsies under the covers~


----------



## Penhaligon (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



> Playin' footsies under the covers~



That's fun. That and more... *whistful smile*


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Reptile loyal lizard fems, by reptile loyal I mean they are anthropomorphic like any other furry; but they don't have traits like breasts or hair.

Here's a nice NSFW example.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



ADF said:


> Reptile loyal lizard fems, by reptile loyal I mean they are anthropomorphic like any other furry; but they don't have traits like breasts or hair.



<3

(I don't mind some hair though)


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



David M. Awesome said:


> Playin' footsies under the covers~



http://picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=165

am i rite?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Scruffy113 said:


> Do you mean;
> 
> More furries with less value.
> Fatties
> Or actually filling them with for example air?



Depends on how it's drawn for the second one, but more of the third.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Takumi_L said:


> http://picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=165
> 
> am i rite?



ur rite


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Shadow said:


> -Furries
> -Furry inflation


OMG KEWL ME2


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Everything mentioned in this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7icHFvvNPvE


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

Nothing like a trip to the fetish thread to ruin your views of some people.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

furry character's that are both gender's.

edit: yes I edited on purpose, because of the mix up.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



FoxPhantom said:


> females( even if they look that good or if it was something that would turn most guys on, it's harder to turn me on, because I have no emotion's for something that is an illustion, but something that is real, yes it would). and that's how I'm not perverted.


 That's not a fetish at all, you just described an anti fetish.  Don't let it crash with any fetishes or a giant explosion could occur.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



StainMcGorver said:


> OMG KEWL ME2



AWSUM


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



FoxPhantom said:


> females( even if they look that good or if it was something that would turn most guys on, it's harder to turn me on, because I have no emotion's for something that is an illustion, but something that is real, yes it would). and that's how I'm not perverted.



No, that's how you _are _perverted.
Perversion = Something behaving in a non-usual way. Like you.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

id be forever to list them all so the top 10

* Submission
* Biting
* Giving Oral Sex [to males]
* Hair Pulling
* Non-Consensual Scenes
* Receiving Anal Sex
* Sexual Exhaustion
* Swallowing Semen
* Tentacles
* Triple+ Penetration


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

This should be cleared up. 

Fetish: 
c*:* an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression.
 
Kink:
F: unconventional sexual taste or behavior

so the perople who have 10+ fetishes would mean you could never get off.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



daREALnakkers said:


> This should be cleared up.
> 
> Fetish:
> c*:* an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression.
> ...



So most of mentioned activities in this thread are sexual _preferences._


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



daREALnakkers said:


> so the perople who have 10+ fetishes would mean you could never get off.



someone is thinking too much...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



HarleyParanoia said:


> someone is thinking too much...



I can see the tip of a penis in your avatar.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



HarleyParanoia said:


> someone is thinking too much...



My bad for knowing the definition of words brah.


VVVV Damn straight, start the list!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're going to bitch about semantics then a lot of the things mentioned in this thread need to be classified as paraphilias and not fetishes.


----------



## Tweek (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a formalwear fetish, how boring.


----------



## Penhaligon (Jul 20, 2009)

> Fetish:
> c: an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression.



Huzzahs for myself!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Jashwa said:


> That's not a fetish at all, you just described an anti fetish.  Don't let it crash with any fetishes or a giant explosion could occur.


lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Neek0 said:


> id be forever to list them all so the top 10
> 
> * Submission
> * Biting
> ...



wow.... Is it.... me too.

Shit, can't delete it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

Tweek said:


> I have a formalwear fetish, how boring.



You have a Xipoid fetish, too?


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



8-bit said:


> wow.... Is it.... me too.
> 
> Shit, can't delete it.



Though you could edit it?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*

submission, giving oral sex, biting... in that order.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 20, 2009)

Soft S&M
Tickling (Me tickling them)
Diapers (On them)
Diaper usage
Wow I seem selfish, I make them do everything =P


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 20, 2009)

I also have a fetish for shoving plush animals up my ass while peeing straight into the air, catching the stream in my mouth.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



David M. Awesome said:


> I can see the tip of a penis in your avatar.



no you don't.

MIND FREAK!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I also have a fetish for shoving plush animals up my ass while peeing straight into the air, catching the stream in my mouth.



We have much to talk about communist-san


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> We have much to talk about communist-san


So I see.... Wanna yiff?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So I see.... Wanna yiff?



*Puts his fingers on your lips* Not here....Let's take this somewhere more........intimate.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Puts his fingers on your lips* Not here....Let's take this somewhere more........intimate.


Awwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 21, 2009)

growth... er...
unbirth... um...
vore (soft)
anal
tails
intimacy
the thought of pleasuring senses
a loving bond, regardless of dominance or superiority...

HATESPAM!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



HarleyParanoia said:


> no you don't.
> 
> MIND FREAK!



No, I can still see a tiny little bit of it in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha, well. I'm usually dominant and love begging/light bondange/pegging, and that kind of thing, but it isn't really a fetish.

I have this massive Asian (also including Indians, you know, the kind from India) fetish, which makes me feel not only creepy, but also mildly offensive. And for some reason most of the Asians I've met in the furry fandom are gay lmao


----------



## Wyeth (Jul 22, 2009)

femdom.
Goth Girls.

That's mine.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.



basically.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

I make love to my over five foot anatomically correct female leopardess plush daily!
I have a plushie fetish


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I make love to my over five foot anatomically correct female leopardess plush daily!
> I have a plushie fetish



pics or it's not real. :U


----------



## Britmike (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a serious pyro fetish, fire's probably my main thing.

Other than that, just your usual BDSM.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

alright then! 

Chloroform
Dog Collars
Duck tape
Furries (I had to say it)

Bet you've never seen that first one before!


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Rilvor said:


> This thread is why furries look like big fucking retards.


the fact that they're part of a fandom chiefly concerned with animals who act like people has nothing to do with it, though. ITT: stop being a whiny prude baby and talk about crazy sex.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh. My. God. Nevermind then, I just found out what vore is. *shivers* how... why.....wha??? Would that mean you get a hard on when you eat live sushi? oh my god. *crouches* how is this a fetish? this scares me. I guess I just never associated eating with sex. my eyes have been opened, and now I must pluck them out. thanks guys.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



Excitement! said:


> the fact that they're part of a fandom chiefly concerned with animals who act like people has nothing to do with it, though. ITT: stop being a whiny prude baby and talk about crazy sex.



I like how he talks about his girlfriend on the forums a whole bunch and he goes to see her and YOU JUST KNOW they did it.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, this is a case of "everything you never wanted to know about sex but were forced to find out anyway"


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

these are mine 

vore 
gts
fembois 
some parts of bondage (not extreme)


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

Shima said:


> Oh. My. God. Nevermind then, I just found out what vore is. *shivers* how... why.....wha??? Would that mean you get a hard on when you eat live sushi? oh my god. *crouches* how is this a fetish? this scares me. I guess I just never associated eating with sex. my eyes have been opened, and now I must pluck them out. thanks guys.


 
Care to let me explain? It's not getting a hard on eating sushi I can tell you! 

Also, you came here and chose to look at this stuff lol... Oh well, at least when someone comes out and says "I'm gay" you can say "So what, you want to know of what *I *know about?!"


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Care to let me explain? It's not getting a hard on eating sushi I can tell you!
> 
> Also, you came here and chose to look at this stuff lol... Oh well, at least when someone comes out and says "I'm gay" you can say "So what, you want to know of what *I *know about?!"


lol im bi and i already know what he knows lol


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine are all pretty common! 8D Woohoo.

*Tentacles, tentacle rape, etc.

*Beastiality/anthro/animals/etc. DUHURHURR (Not in suits though, sorry doodz ;_; The suits are fun but I dun wanna see or have sex in them.)

*sexual reproduction in the missionary position which involves a penis and a vagina! ahaha ._.

*Being dominated, taken over, seduced (why missionary is so gosh darn awesome to me)

*light bondage, blindfolding, any of the like that is not heavy

*sex in strange and/or public places

*sex inside of a church (on the altar, in the benches, or best, in the confessional<3)

*small penis size, larger than 5 or 6 inches will most likely be a no-go for me

HELL YAH, I'll *insert slang term for female masturbation* to that.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluorie said:


> Mine are all pretty common! 8D Woohoo.
> 
> *Tentacles, tentacle rape, etc.
> 
> ...


lol your not asking for alot are you ^^


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

neokiva said:


> lol your not asking for alot are you ^^


 

Ahh I sure hope not! x3x


----------



## Fluory (Jul 24, 2009)

> *sexual reproduction in the missionary position which involves a penis and a vagina! ahaha ._.



Man, this is disappointing. My alter-ego apparently isn't even bi-curious.


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Man, this is disappointing. My alter-ego apparently isn't even bi-curious.


 
Holy shit what did you pop out of?! D:
Blah, just kidding. I'm just kinda surprised.

Er... I wouldn't say that just yet. There are a couple things I didn't put up on account of them not being too much of a major influence or importance. (i.e., too big of sexuality reference)

Let me illustrate- You would think I am more heterosexual, however if I said I was TOTALLY straight, I would be lying. Yes, I do prefer the male gender, but I would also be lying if I said I've never felt attracted to another female. I just have a simple preferance. x:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay *almost blushing IRL*
- Tailholes 
- Rimming
- Outdoor Sex


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Man, this is disappointing. My alter-ego apparently isn't even bi-curious.


awwww *hugs* :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Man, this is disappointing. My alter-ego apparently isn't even bi-curious.





Fluorie said:


> Holy shit what did you pop out of?! D:
> Blah, just kidding. I'm just kinda surprised.
> 
> Er... I wouldn't say that just yet. There are a couple things I didn't put up on account of them not being too much of a major influence or importance. (i.e., too big of sexuality reference)
> ...



This has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluorie said:


> Holy shit what did you pop out of?! D:
> Blah, just kidding. I'm just kinda surprised.
> 
> Er... I wouldn't say that just yet. There are a couple things I didn't put up on account of them not being too much of a major influence or importance. (i.e., too big of sexuality reference)
> ...




yeah, It's kind of the same way for me, only the other way around. I can't say I have never been attracted to another male, but I much prefer females. ^^


----------



## xxFoxxyxxx (Jul 24, 2009)

rape, bondage n' young boys :3


----------



## The Dude (Jul 24, 2009)

Wizzing on someone until they puke their guts out. It works a lot better when you have Gonorrhea but it hurts like a motherfucker to take a leak.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2009)

The Dude said:


> Wizzing on someone until they puke their guts out. It works a lot better when you have Gonorrhea but it hurts like a motherfucker to take a leak.



Best new poster.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

xxFoxxyxxx said:


> rape, bondage n' young boys :3




Rape and bondage to be sure, but who is raping whom?


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Ugh... I hope no one here actually likes lolicon or shotacon.  Child Porn is still Child Porn, even in cartoon form


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Ugh... I hope no one here actually likes lolicon or shotacon.  Child Porn is still Child Porn, even in cartoon form



_Everyone_ here likes child porn.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 24, 2009)

I heard child porn!


----------



## The Dude (Jul 24, 2009)

You gotta be fucking kidding.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

8 year olds, dude.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 24, 2009)

The Dude said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding.


Hey mister, got a (younger) sister?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Ugh... I hope no one here actually likes lolicon or shotacon.  Child Porn is still Child Porn, even in cartoon form



I like guro loli, does that count? :V


----------



## Ricky (Jul 24, 2009)

The Dude said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding.



Hi!  Welcome to the furry fandom.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

lol. here in the fandom, anything goes! (well, almost)


----------



## skyler193 (Jul 24, 2009)

alright my name is Raciate and i like a whole bunch of things I'm also open 2 new things 2. but my favorite type of furry fetish is lesbians with cats or foxes and some times dogs. what ever the case may be i love furies and don't care wat people think about me.im also looking forward to meeting fellow furries.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 24, 2009)

skyler193 said:


> alright my name is Skyler and i like a whole bunch of things I'm also open 2 new things 2. but my favorite type of furry fetish is lesbians with cats or foxes and some times dogs. what ever the case may be i love furies and don't care wat people think about me.im also looking forward to meeting fellow furries.



So like...  The lesbians are having sex and there are cats or dogs involved in the sex?

I'm confuzed


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

skyler193 said:


> alright my name is Skyler and i like a whole bunch of things I'm also open 2 new things 2. but my favorite type of furry fetish is lesbians with cats or foxes and some times dogs. what ever the case may be i love furies and don't care wat people think about me.im also looking forward to meeting fellow furries.



Welcome to the Fandom.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

bdsm. all sorts of bondaged except abusiveness and violence

some yaois


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 25, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Ugh... I hope no one here actually likes lolicon or shotacon.



you don't know this place very well, do you?


----------



## Pawlover (Jul 25, 2009)

Boobs ankles and feet. Thats all.


----------



## BassMan (Jul 25, 2009)

Likes: WAM, Bondage, and some vore (only certain kinds)
Dislikes: Scat, Watersports, and feet


----------



## Solaxe (Jul 25, 2009)

I think macro only. Sometimes soft, vore xd


----------



## The Dude (Jul 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Hey mister, got a (younger) sister?



No but I got one bitch of a wife. You can have that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2009)

The Dude said:


> No but I got one bitch of a wife. You can have that.


I'll pass.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll pass.



Fuck you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2009)

The Dude said:


> Fuck you.


You're cool :3


----------



## Wysteria (Jul 25, 2009)

This thread has made me feel so much more normal! I <3 the Fandom!


----------



## Shima (Jul 25, 2009)

As much as I love all of you, I am still slightly disturbed by Vore.
*hugs all around*
But nonetheless, I can finally say I have seen it all. ^^


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the way people come out of the woodwork just to say what fetishes they like, then vanish again.


----------



## Shima (Jul 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I love the way people come out of the woodwork just to say what fetishes they like, then vanish again.



loll, maybe they're shy?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 25, 2009)

Shima said:


> loll, maybe they're shy?



HI GUYS I LIKE FISTING BUT TOO SHY TO SAY HELLO


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 25, 2009)

Light bondage is pretty great.



LizardKing said:


> HI GUYS I LIKE FISTING BUT TOO SHY TO SAY HELLO



I lol'd.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I love the way people come out of the woodwork just to say what fetishes they like, then vanish again.



there are three reasons for that.

one: they feel comfortable exposing what they like, and accepting it brings them to turns that they have admitted it without fear. it's a comfort that you can admit it. that's MY reason for it.

two: they get hard just talking about their fetishes, and having people say things like "lol yea watersports can be kinda hot" turns them one.

three: they just want people to talk about them. "oh, vore? why, dude?" so they can respond.


----------



## ADF (Jul 25, 2009)

You know when I first discovered furry I had no kinks whatsoever, whenever I came across a sexually over the top image I had to cover my eyes and quickly click away. Then over time I started to become desensitized to some of the mildly adult furry art, even starting to like some of it. Over time mild yiff went to moderate, I started liking specific themes applied to yiff like transformation and more recently oviposition.

It seems the longer you are involved in the furry theme, the more sexual subjects you are introduced to, the more kinks you develop. Getting into stuff you would have never dreamed of finding appealing forehand. This fandom turns normal people perverted I swear.

That said to be fair I liked scalies/TF long before I discovered this fandom


----------



## Wulf (Jul 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> HI GUYS I LIKE FISTING BUT TOO SHY TO SAY HELLO





Shark_the_raptor said:


> I lol'd.


Likewise.

Suitably droll to go in a signature >.>


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

what 4really intruges me is shibari (rope bondge >_>) it just looks like something fun to try out, but its imposiible to do by ones self. hopefully when i move in with my "boyfriend" he'd do it for me


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

HAI GUIZ THE FURREH FANDOM IS TOTALLEH NAWT SEXUAL SO LETZ MAEK A THREAD ABOUT FETISHES IN THE FANDOM DISCUSSION FORUM!


----------



## Sixelsixel (Jul 26, 2009)

My fetish is 
*Monogamy*


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 26, 2009)

I fail to see why people would want to post their fetishes here, but, motives have been well disscussed. I can only wonder why people are so eager to read it though...

Besides, I'd rather not put that shit in a forum; why? Becuase I don't want it to become a defining part of how this forum sees me. In the end of the day, it's not all that important.
That, and my brother lurks here just to piss me off.
YES I AM TALKING TO YOU.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^^^^

Lol



SailorYue said:


> what 4really intruges me is shibari (rope bondge >_>) it just looks like something fun to try out, but its imposiible to do by ones self. hopefully when i move in with my "boyfriend" he'd do it for me


 
Ask him when u can


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 26, 2009)

ADF said:


> You know when I first discovered furry I had no kinks whatsoever, whenever I came across a sexually over the top image I had to cover my eyes and quickly click away. Then over time I started to become desensitized to some of the mildly adult furry art, even starting to like some of it. Over time mild yiff went to moderate, I started liking specific themes applied to yiff
> 
> It seems the longer you are involved in the furry theme, the more sexual subjects you are introduced to, the more kinks you develop. Getting into stuff you would have never dreamed of finding appealing forehand. This fandom turns normal people perverted I swear.



I know exactly what you mean. XD      >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2009)

Sixelsixel said:


> My fetish is
> *Monogamy*



Yay :3


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Off the top of my head...
Uniforms (particularly, police, Waffen-SS, and SA uniforms)
Rape
Cub
Watersports
Scat (to a small degree)
Vore (both soft, hard, and anal, with a slight preference for HV)
Muscles
Humans
Death
Necrophilia
Macrophilia
Kidnapping
Transformation
Piercings
Fursuits
Leather
Spanking
Boots

There are a couple of others, but they don't come to mind right now. ^^'

EDIT: Ooh, thought of some more. :3
Inflation
Incest
Fisting
Bondage
Tailhole stretching
Nullification

EDIT2: Oh, and footpaws. :3
EDIT3: And plushies. I think that's all of them. ^^


----------



## Asswings (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Off the top of my head...
> Uniforms (particularly, police, Waffen-SS, and SA uniforms)
> Rape
> Cub
> ...



Sounds like some scary ass plushies.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Off the top of my head...
> Uniforms (particularly, police, Waffen-SS, and SA uniforms)
> Rape
> Cub
> ...



Maybe you could have saved time by listing the fetishes you *don't* have.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't really do much of the sexual side of things.

I do have a mild softcore bondage thing going on.
I like crossdressing. 

And feet.

I love feet.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Maybe you could have saved time by listing the fetishes you *don't* have.


I don't really think I have that many, though (just the ones that I mentioned).
...Do I? owo


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> I don't really think I have that many, though (just the ones that I mentioned).
> ...Do I? owo


Let's put it this way.

Your sexual deviancy is reaching unknown and frightfully high levels.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 26, 2009)

Julian said:


> Let's put it this way.
> 
> Your sexual deviancy is reaching unknown and frightfully high levels.



Shi's a furry, though.  :V


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shi's a furry, though.  :V


Beat me to it. lul


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> EDIT: Ooh, thought of some more. :3
> Inflation
> ...


wtf is inflation.... is it what im thinkging it is? >.O 

also wtf is nullificatio n?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> wtf is inflation.... is it what im thinkging it is? >.O
> 
> also wtf is nullificatio n?


I don't know what you think inflation is, but it's literally the inflation of a person (whether that be via eating, ingestion of fluids, ingestion of helium, or some other means). Nullification is basically the sexual... nullification of a person (e.g. doing away with their genitals).


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah hell I think I've discovered another one, not even sure if it has a name 

Sexual sensation from exotic sources, in other words different from the traditional areas.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 26, 2009)

ADF said:


> Ah hell I think I've discovered another one, not even sure if it has a name
> 
> Sexual sensation from exotic sources, in other words different from the traditional areas.



"Here, stick your dick in my armpit?"


----------



## Ratte (Jul 26, 2009)

Ticon said:


> "Here, stick your dick in my armpit?"



inb4earsex


----------



## Asswings (Jul 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> inb4earsex




Mmm, aural sex.
Just be careful, you might get hearing AIDS.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 26, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Mmm, aural sex.
> Just be careful, you might get hearing AIDS.



xD

Oh u

Now I know why my grandma has hearing AIDS

Oh ew :I


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2009)

Ticon said:


> "Here, stick your dick in my armpit?"


Not quite 

By "exotic sources" I'm talking about sources a furry would have but not a human being. For example human beings can get pleasure by straining their thighs, what would otherwise be a burning sensation is turned enjoyable when you're stimulated. The same arguably could be said to be possible from a limb like a tail or wings.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 26, 2009)

ADF said:


> Not quite
> 
> By "exotic sources" I'm talking about sources a furry would have but not a human being. For example human beings can get pleasure by straining their thighs, what would otherwise be a burning sensation is turned enjoyable when you're stimulated. The same arguably could be said to be possible from a limb like a tail or wings.



That gave me a bad mental picture.

Someone pulling on a cat's tail and it cumming all over the place like some sort of wierd pump.


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2009)

Ticon said:


> That gave me a bad mental picture.
> 
> Someone pulling on a cat's tail and it cumming all over the place like some sort of wierd pump.



I wonder what's worse knowing, that image or the fact it came from your own mind .


----------



## Asswings (Jul 26, 2009)

ADF said:


> I wonder what's worse knowing, that image or the fact it came from your own mind .



Or the fact that you would enjoy it.

(I tease. XD)


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, then those things are gross... i was thinking about baloons... sexually >_> <_<

f


----------



## Fluory (Jul 26, 2009)

...I feel so vanilla. My "fetish" didn't even have anything to do with furries. In fact, my fetish requires that you NOT be a furry. :| And it was just one. Is it bad I feel weird now?


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 27, 2009)

i found the inflation i was thinking of:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=vaginal inflation


----------



## Tristan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, okay. That's kind of a different thing, though. It's more along the lines of penis pumping, but for girls. ^^' Inflating (like with air, food, or whatever) is for any gender, though. lol


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 27, 2009)

So Ima go out on a limb here and assume I am the only on who DOESN'T have fucked up fetishes or kinks?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So Ima go out on a limb here and assume I am the only on who DOESN'T have fucked up fetishes or kinks?



You are not alone.


----------



## Zarky (Jul 27, 2009)

err...where do i start. 

Watersports, Ovi, hole stretching, hyper, herms, cuntbois, female ejaculation, unbirth, fisting, cum inflation, excessive cum......there may be more but i cant think of anything else.... yeha im messed up.


----------



## Zarky (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Nice first post, HAI IMA PERVERT.


no i just like weird porn. a pervert is someone who actively tries to act it out


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2009)

Zarky said:


> no i just like weird porn. a pervert is someone who actively tries to act it out



From wikipedia: Perversion is a concept describing those types of human behavior that are perceived to be a serious deviation from what is considered to be orthodox or normal


----------



## The Dude (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:
			
		

> So Ima go out on a limb here and assume I am the only on who DOESN'T have fucked up fetishes or kinks?



Same here.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So Ima go out on a limb here and assume I am the only on who DOESN'T have fucked up fetishes or kinks?



I'm stuck wired weird.


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 27, 2009)

I like paws, and macro's.

Like, getting stomped. :v


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So Ima go out on a limb here and assume I am the only on who DOESN'T have fucked up fetishes or kinks?


 I don't have them either.  I feel so plain.


----------



## Wysteria (Jul 27, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Off the top of my head...
> Uniforms (particularly, police, Waffen-SS, and SA uniforms)



Did anyone else read this as unicorns at first, and picture a Waffen-SS Unicorn?


----------



## Wysteria (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't have them either.  I feel so plain.



Pretty sure mine are pretty tame.

biting/scratching
knifeplay (although I don't do this, the same way you wouldn't do alcohol play with an former alchie)
wrestling
bondage
spanking

Beside the spanking and knifeplay (which maybe doesn't count since I don't do it) everything I only like when its very mild. The only "pain is pleasure" thing I enjoy is spanking.


----------



## FurCollector (Jul 27, 2009)

i honestly don't think i have any... i guess i just like doing whatever makes the girl i'm doing happy.

they like spanking? i'll spank em
they liked being tied up? i'll tie them up.
etc


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a respirator fetish.
My bff has a formal wear fetish.


----------



## TDK (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa +1, I feel like i'm a pusedo-Fur since I don't have a kink or exotic fetish.

BTW reading this topic has just ruined my teenhood... thanks guys. :thumbs up:


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

I like: Hyper (boob-growing especially), Lesbians, female masturbation, unprovoked orgasms, multiple orgasms in a row.


----------



## Anthro_fox (Jul 29, 2009)

I enjoy bondage
and lots of cum.
maybe some gangbangs,
End of story o 3o


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Wysteria said:


> Did anyone else read this as unicorns at first, and picture a Waffen-SS Unicorn?



They're the right colour too \o.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 29, 2009)

I has slime fetish so I'm a blennophiliac


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Leostale said:


> I has slime fetish so I'm a blennophiliac


 Don't forget to mention the fact that you're a zoophile.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing sex-related.


Respirators, pitifully sad facial expressions, armor, formal wear, catlike ears.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 29, 2009)

I swear to god eventually someone's going to make one of these threads and the whiney complaints will actually outnumber the fetish posts.

I'm still not tellin' y'all what I like. You can guess.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to god eventually someone's going to make one of these threads and the whiney complaints will actually outnumber the fetish posts.
> 
> I'm still not tellin' y'all what I like. You can guess.


 Blood? Communism?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to god eventually someone's going to make one of these threads and the whiney complaints will actually outnumber the fetish posts.
> 
> I'm still not tellin' y'all what I like. You can guess.


Colonizing new lands and raping the natives?


----------



## Shima (Jul 29, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Maybe you could have saved time by listing the fetishes you *don't* have.



My new signature!


----------



## Shima (Jul 29, 2009)

Zarky said:


> no i just like weird porn. a pervert is someone who actively tries to act it out





Shadow said:


> From wikipedia: Perversion is a concept describing those types of human behavior that are perceived to be a serious deviation from what is considered to be orthodox or normal



Quite right!


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Sixelsixel said:


> My fetish is
> *Monogamy*



Thissssssss


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Now I wanna know what monogamy is.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Now I wanna know what monogamy is.



I hope you die alone.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hope you die alone.


 That would be so cool!

Oh crap, I think I discovered a new fetish I have: dying alone


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 29, 2009)

my fetish is for people who come into threads about how wrong and dumb fetishes are.


----------



## Shima (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Now I wanna know what monogamy is.


*sigh*
Because I can't stand ignorance...



Monogamy means to have only one sexual partner.
From the Latin _Mono _meaning "one"


So by the same reasoning, you have Polygamy, meaning that you have many partners.
From the Latin _Poly _meaning "many"
_
And now you know.
And knowing is half the battle._
_-G.I. Joe_


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Shima said:


> *sigh*
> Because I can't stand ignorance...
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh well then I have a fetish for monogamy too.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2009)

Face, meet palm.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my fetish is for people who come into threads about how wrong and dumb fetishes are.



Oh baby, that makes me so hot.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 29, 2009)

Continue topic, plox.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Continue topic, plox.


 I have a fetish for being moderated :V.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I might have a fetish for My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I think I might have a fetish for My Chemical Romance.



Just because you find something vaguely attractive does NOT make it a fetish.

Please stop claiming you have a fetish for something every time you decide to fap to something different. -_-


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm very easy to get aroused. I pretty much have a fetish for kissing. I only like girls but even kissing guys can get me turned on


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Just because you find something vaguely attractive does NOT make it a fetish.
> 
> Please stop claiming you have a fetish for something every time you decide to fap to something different. -_-


 Well when something turns me on, I do believe it's called a fetish.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 29, 2009)

kink =/= fetish


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Well when something turns me on, I do believe it's called a fetish.



You believe incorrectly.

A fetish is a specific type of *PARAPHILIA* which specifically references any *object or nongenital part of the body* that causes a _habitual erotic response or fixation_.  In some cases, the fetish item may be required before arousal can occur.

People like to use fetish as a synonym for paraphilia, mostly because they're ignorant and don't know anything about human sexuality aside from what gets them hard.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You believe incorrectly.
> 
> A fetish is a specific type of *PARAPHILIA* which specifically references any *object or nongenital part of the body* that causes a _habitual erotic response or fixation_.  In some cases, the fetish item may be required before arousal can occur.
> 
> People like to use fetish as a synonym for paraphilia, mostly because they're ignorant and don't know anything about human sexuality aside from what gets them hard.



I do believe that is ownage, ol' chap.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You believe incorrectly.
> 
> A fetish is a specific type of PARAPHILIA which specifically references any object or nongenital part of the body *that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation*.  In some cases, the fetish item may be required before arousal can occur.
> 
> People like to use fetish as a synonym for paraphilia, mostly because they're ignorant and don't know anything about human sexuality aside from what gets them hard.



EDIT:  Never mind -- it's early and I need more coffee.


----------



## selkie (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> In some cases, the fetish item may be required before arousal can occur.



Isn't the object a _requirement _for arousal in the case of a real fetish?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2009)

selkie said:


> Isn't the object a _requirement _for arousal in the case of a real fetish?



Not according to the definition above.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

selkie said:


> Isn't the object a _requirement _for arousal in the case of a real fetish?



In some cases, like I said.  It depends on how far you let the fetish progress and how much you let it become a part of your sexual experience.


----------



## selkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Hm. I guess I was misinformed, then.
I was told that if somebody has a fetish, it's impossible for them to get aroused unless they had whatever object present... And that they got turned on by it almost 100% of the time, even in a non-sexual environment, completely fucking up your life.

The person telling me this may have been elaborating. haha


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Well IDC because my fetishes make me blush and ding and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

selkie said:


> Hm. I guess I was misinformed, then.
> I was told that if somebody has a fetish, it's impossible for them to get aroused unless they had whatever object present... And that they got turned on by it almost 100% of the time, even in a non-sexual environment, completely fucking up your life.
> 
> The person telling me this may have been elaborating. haha



That would be an example of a very extreme case, but it's not like that for everyone. =)



XericOryx said:


> Well IDC because my fetishes make me blush and ding and all sorts of stuff.



Every time you post I die a little bit inside.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, I just found out I have another one:




Nazis!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Oh, I just found out I have another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you so much :'(


----------



## selkie (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That would be an example of a very extreme case, but it's not like that for everyone. =)



Gotcha. (;
And by "elaborate" I meant "exaggerate."
Heh.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome is my fetish.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> David M. Awesome is my fetish.



Take me now.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 30, 2009)

I like doggies, and little girls and boys,preferably in diapers.


Awwwwwriiiiiight.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I like doggies, and little girls and boys,preferably in diapers.
> 
> 
> Awwwwwriiiiiight.


 Sure thing, MJ.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Sure thing, MJ.



AHAHAHAHA OH MAN THAT'S FUCKING COMIC GENIUS

SIGGIN' THIS


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> AHAHAHAHA OH MAN THAT'S FUCKING COMIC GENIUS
> 
> SIGGIN' THIS


 Arigato.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Oh, I just found out I have another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>:[




XericOryx said:


> Well IDC because my fetishes make me blush and ding and all sorts of stuff.



D8>


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm dying inside from having to monitor this abortion of a thread.


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2009)

This.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm dying inside from having to monitor this abortion of a thread.



Well, maybe if Oryx would stop posting here every time he got an erection from something...

Does anyone else think this is what's happening?

And further more, is anyone else creeped the fuck out?

First Icarus and my asswings, and now Oryx and my new avatar....


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Well, maybe if Oryx would stop posting here every time he got an erection from something...
> 
> Does anyone else think this is what's happening?
> 
> ...



If you added some wings to your asswings your asswings would be a mythical creature.


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Well, maybe if Oryx would stop posting here every time he got an erection from something...
> 
> Does anyone else think this is what's happening?
> 
> ...


I heard that...
BTW I like the new avi


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> If you added some wings to your asswings your asswings would be a mythical creature.


 DOUBLEASSWINGS. "I'm awkward :V"



Icarus615 said:


> I heard that...
> BTW I like the new avi



You know it's true.

And thanks, Sakket did it. <3


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> DOUBLEASSWINGS. "I'm awkward :V"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In that case, I now worship Sakket.


----------



## Hir (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a fetish for pure white head hair.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I have a fetish for pure white head hair.


 I have a fetish for you.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I have a fetish for you.



You know, you don't have to be annoying on purpose.


----------



## Wysteria (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Me too I despise porn. I used to want to see it, just to know what female parts looked like IRL, but now I've seen enough and no longer desire any porn.
> 
> No porn plz, thank you.



from

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46895

WTF? From all your "fetishes" you seem to be developing, the entire world seems to be your little porn playground.

I think your only "fetish" is having to be part of the group even if it means having no true sense of self.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I have a fetish for pure white head hair.



so do old people turn you on? seriously. is it limited to certain ages?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so do old people turn you on? seriously. is it limited to certain ages?



Grey hair is pretty hot on 20 year olds. :/
Wouldn't call it a fetish, though. Just a liking to the bizarre.


----------



## huskypupy (Jul 31, 2009)

biting is a big one for me! just a slight nibble on the side of my neck....i melt every time someone does it


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

rednecks, my new love <3 *for nowww*


----------



## AwwxSugar (Jul 31, 2009)

-Piss
-Boys fucking boys
-Incestuous boys fucking hot male family members
-Hair pulling


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

AwwxSugar said:


> -Boys fucking boys


 That's not a fetish.  That's just liking gay porn.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

Well then I guess I don't have any fetishes. I just think respirators and such are hot.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

AwwxSugar said:


> -Piss
> -Incestuous boys fucking hot male family members



*high five*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 31, 2009)

Did anyone else notice the thread topic says "_*strange*_ kinks/fetishes"?

I see a lot of things here that aren't strange at all.  Come on; I expect better from you guys D:

POST SOME FREAKY SHIT


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Did anyone else notice the thread topic says "_*strange*_ kinks/fetishes"?
> 
> I see a lot of things here that aren't strange at all.  Come on; I expect better from you guys D:
> 
> POST SOME FREAKY SHIT



mine are freaky, dude! >:C don't call me normal.


----------



## Hir (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so do old people turn you on? seriously. is it limited to certain ages?


I said PURE white. Not grey.

Like the lead singer of this band: http://www.malice-in-wonderland.com/

Old people don't get white hair. They get grey hair. Massive difference.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Old people don't get white hair. They get grey hair. Massive difference.


 Old people get white hair.  My grandpa's hair is pure white, as was my step grandpas.  My step dad's hair has been pure white since he was 30.


----------



## Hir (Jul 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Old people get white hair.  My grandpa's hair is pure white, as was my step grandpas.  My step dad's hair has been pure white since he was 30.


Well I know the difference. I wouldn't be attracted to an old person, I'd be attracted to people who dyed their hair pure white.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Well I know the difference. I wouldn't be attracted to an old person, I'd be attracted to people who dyed their hair pure white.


 I'll let my step dad know you don't think he's sexy just because his hair is natural.  He'll be offended.


----------



## Hir (Jul 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'll let my step dad know you don't think he's sexy just because his hair is natural.  He'll be offended.


Film the response and post it on YouTube.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2009)

Hair dyed that white is very breakable, and hard to unknot. I know from doing platinum blonde for a while.

On a separate note, a newer character of mine has pure white hair. (See gallery.)


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 31, 2009)

I love candles and flowers.. >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> biting is a big one for me! just a slight nibble on the side of my neck....i melt every time someone does it



i just have to say it...your username, "huskypupy", said out loud would sound like "husky poopy".



Where Darkness Lies said:


> Well I know the difference. I wouldn't be attracted to an old person, I'd be attracted to people who dyed their hair pure white.



hey, some old people can be hot. also, white hair stains pretty easily i bet.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Did anyone else notice the thread topic says "_*strange*_ kinks/fetishes"?
> 
> I see a lot of things here that aren't strange at all. Come on; I expect better from you guys D:
> 
> POST SOME FREAKY SHIT


 Respirators, tuxedos, armor, shaved legs on men, nazi uniforms, pitifully sad facial expressions, hot abs, MEN ONLY, makeup on men, emo gear, ect.

Of course, none of this makes me want to have sex. I just think it's hot.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 1, 2009)

-Being a sex slave
-Stockings 
-Leashes
-Girly Boys.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Of course, none of this makes me want to have sex. I just think it's hot.



you sound like you're trying to convince yourself


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Weasels and hyenas.

Maybe a raptor.


----------



## Takun (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Weasels and hyenas.
> 
> Maybe a raptor.



Stay away from Easog. u_u


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Stay away from Easog. u_u



I was thinking a different weasel.  x3


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Weasels



*puts an arm around you* orly?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *puts an arm around you* orly?



Ohi thar~


----------



## Wysteria (Aug 2, 2009)

kashaki said:


> -Being a sex slave
> -Stockings
> -Leashes




^^ agreed. Not nessecarily fetishes I want to do personally, but I like those imageries.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Falling off into a bottomless canyon as the 50-piece Warner Brothers orchestra plays something directed by Carl Stalling during the act of mating. (Like that's ever gonna happen.)

_That...and women in footy pajamas or union suits. Talk about hotties!_


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ohi thar~



grrl...let's you n' me go somewhar nice



KarabinerCoyote said:


> _That...and women in footy pajamas or union suits. Talk about hotties!_



really?


----------



## husk3h (Aug 2, 2009)

I like things such as androgyny and cross dressing. I'm also kinda into light bondage.

Thats about it, really.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, there will _always_ be exceptions. (Searches for Duane Bryer "Hilda" painting as example.)

_Having the life crushed out of me is not on my to-do list._


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> grrl...let's you n' me go somewhar nice



o:

What do you have in mind?~


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 3, 2009)

Consensual heterosexual sex.


----------



## Shima (Aug 3, 2009)

kashaki said:


> -Being a sex slave



Getting raped is always nice.
Personally I think that's why I have a fetish for Chloroform. Oh baby!


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o:
> 
> What do you have in mind?~



it's a little place called my sound-proof basement, and you'll love it!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's a little place called my sound-proof basement, and you'll love it!



Oh I see where this is going.  :V


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Maybe a raptor.



:3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> :3



Ohi


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 4, 2009)

ITT: flirting with an underaged forum mod!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

I honestly like making love with women in the wilderness.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> ITT: flirting with an underaged forum mod!



He's not much older than me.  :V


----------



## Asswings (Aug 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> ITT: flirting with an underaged forum mod!



Ratte should come to Oregon, it's 2 years difference there and you're fine, and I'm only 18. :3


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh I see where this is going.  :V



right into the cellar <3



I am a communist said:


> ITT: flirting with an underaged forum mod!



sixteen is legal in some states :U


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 4, 2009)

Androgyny, sociopathy/psychosis, bloodstained clothing[sup]i[/sup], deadpan violence, chokers/neck brooches/collars/ascots, unnecessary straps worn on the arms or legs[sup]ii[/sup], mordant wit, stylized violence, cuteness[sup]iii[/sup] knives[sup]iv[/sup], sudden character breaks[sup]v[/sup] and Jashwa[sup]vi[/sup]

[sup]i[/sup] Especially shirts. Doesn't have to be real blood, as long as it looks fairly realistic.
[sup]ii[/sup] Not the kind used for bondage. Think Squall's thigh-belts from FFVIII, or the ones the guy from Tekken 4(?) wears.
[sup]iii[/sup] Especially when combined with sociopathy/psychosis.
[sup]iv[/sup] Not the usage thereof, per se, just...knives <3
[sup]v[/sup] For example, a normally timid and submissive person suddenly punching or stabbing his/her tormentor in the face.
[sup]vi[/sup] <3
I'm not sure how many of these actually count as kinks, though.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> right into the cellar <3



D:



HarleyParanoia said:


> sixteen is legal in some states :U



It is in Minnesota.  :V


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Androgyny, sociopathy/psychosis, bloodstained clothing[sup]i[/sup], deadpan violence, chokers/neck brooches/collars/ascots, unnecessary straps worn on the arms or legs[sup]ii[/sup], mordant wit, stylized violence, cuteness[sup]iii[/sup] knives[sup]iv[/sup], sudden character breaks[sup]v[/sup] and Jashwa[sup]vi[/sup]
> 
> [sup]i[/sup] Especially shirts. Doesn't have to be real blood, as long as it looks fairly realistic.
> [sup]ii[/sup] Not the kind used for bondage. Think Squall's thigh-belts from FFVIII, or the ones the guy from Tekken 4(?) wears.
> ...


I like your vi notation.  <3 

Also, I like being treated like a cat :3.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> D:
> 
> 
> 
> It is in Minnesota.  :V



my new fetish is Ratte, then ~~~<3


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, he even deleted Ratte's messages.
Well a main fetish of mine is chloroform, if that will re-rail the thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> Wow, he even deleted Ratte's messages.
> Well a main fetish of mine is chloroform, if that will re-rail the thread.


 Ratte's a bad person, though, so that's to be expected. :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Just making sure that Surgat has something to delete.

o murr, deleting posts


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Just making sure that Surgat has something to delete.
> 
> o murr, deleting posts


My first PM warning from a moderator. I will print it out and treasure it forever.
We did kind of hijack this thread and use it as a chat room though... he is probably pissed about that.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Thread derailment is my new fetish.
That tower of deletion gets me so hard.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Thread derailment is my new fetish.
> That tower of deletion gets me so hard.


That's because it, like every other tower in the world, reminds you of a cock :V

Do blushing and/or tight hugs count as strange?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Thread derailment is my new fetish.
> That tower of deletion gets me so hard.


 ...I'm not even going to ask how that's possible.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

People posting in a thread that I helped derail and is now back on topic makes me SOOOOOOO horny!


----------



## Naomi-The-Espeon (Aug 5, 2009)

being a sex slave is one of my fetishes ^^ that and goxes and wolves


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 5, 2009)

Being sandwiched between Lilifox and Summer Vixen on a chilly evening. Hotch-ch-ch-cha!

(Talk about a Three Dog Night!)


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Being sandwiched between Lilifox and Summer Vixen on a chilly evening. Hotch-ch-ch-cha!
> 
> (Talk about a Three Dog Night!)


Don't forget me baby!


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Thread derailment is my new fetish.
> That tower of deletion gets me so hard.



It is rather large, isnt it?

MY new Fetish is Ratte.
Because nothing turns me on like a moderator getting her posts deleted.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> It is rather large, isnt it?
> 
> MY new Fetish is Ratte.


My new fetish is EVERYONE!


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

well then, It's a night of discovery!
(now, should I take top or bottom?)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> It is rather large, isnt it?
> 
> MY new Fetish is Ratte.



o hay dere, bby~

Edit: oh shit, here we go again


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> well then, It's a night of discovery!
> (now, should I take top or bottom?)


We can always switch in the middle


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o hay dere, bby~
> 
> Edit: oh shit, here we go again


LOL sorry, I do it without thinking. Just too enticing. almost as much as you.
HAY BAEB, WANNA YIFFZ?


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

Bein' dominated.
>:3


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> LOL sorry, I do it without thinking. Just too enticing. almost as much as....


... Goatse, another fetish I possess.



Timitei said:


> Bein' dominated.
> >:3



WE ARE BEING DOMINATED. TALE THOSE POSITIONS!


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL we should start a chatroom somewhere to avoid a repeat of last night... Anyone know how to use Chatzy?


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> LOL we should start a chatroom somewhere to avoid a repeat of last night... Anyone know how to use Chatzy?


No clue, but if you guiz have AIM we can set it up through that.


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

I took link down for the sake of us all. My fetish is flirting with other furries at 2AM in the morning BITCHES!
http://www.chatzy.com/228523574333


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm... I enjoy Shower sex.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a fetish for nihilism and asexuality...


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have anything sexual that I like...The rain calms me down though. I dunno if it counts.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 6, 2009)

BDSM


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 6, 2009)

Stealing


----------



## Shima (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonsillitis!! no seriously, I woke up this morning with it. big fun. I can tell you, THIS IS NOT A FETISH. unless you are a masochist. Then, By all means, get down with the sickness.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I have a fetish for nihilism and asexuality...



Doesn't "asexuality" negate the possibility of any kind of fetish?


----------



## Shima (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Doesn't "asexuality" negate the possibility of any kind of fetish?



I believe that is our good friend's point, my dear Watson.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Stealing



Stealing what? Do you sneak into an orgy, grab up one of the participants, yell YOINK and drag them out to go sex in a back alley? 

Cause I could see where you'd find that hot. :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Stealing what? Do you sneak into an orgy, grab up one of the participants, yell YOINK and drag them out to go sex in a back alley?


Ugh. There is nothing sexy about back alleys.

And no, but I have been known to steal a bitchy girl's boyfriend from time to time. Mostly, though, I just looted my clients' wallets if they passed out after I was finished.



> Cause I could see where you'd find that hot. :3


Nah, the hottest part of stealing is the risk of being caught. It's like exhibitionism, except the chance of getting paid is higher.


----------



## Jayhenn (Aug 6, 2009)

Um, I like anthromorphic art and animals, but not sexually...
Yup, IAC, you're not alone. :/


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 6, 2009)

Not sure but purity? >>


----------



## thunder_lizard (Aug 6, 2009)

....On the advice of my counsel, I decline to answer that question, on the grounds it may serve to incriminate me....







Seriously though....like I care...:
rubber/ latex,
nylon/pvc,
breathplay,
psychrocism (arousal by cold-especially icy water),
and other little things not worth their own terminology.....

As for being a fur..It IS a hobby, but one I am very passionate about; I'm all about the art, the suits, and the Con shenanigans ...lol


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 7, 2009)

Getting tattoos and ironing them off. Sometimes if its just some line art, I'll use a soldering iron.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Getting tattoos and ironing them off. Sometimes if its just some line art, I'll use a soldering iron.



fer srs? that sounds pretty arousing.

if you are kidding, i feel stupid but do not retract my statement.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 7, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fer srs? that sounds pretty arousing.
> 
> if you are kidding, i feel stupid but do not retract my statement.



yea, I tried sandpaper before, but it gets soggy with blood and it becomes unusable.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 7, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> yea, I tried sandpaper before, but it gets soggy with blood and it becomes unusable.



You should try one of those furniture sander things. You know, the metal sandpaper dealios?


----------



## Takun (Aug 7, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You should try one of those furniture sander things. You know, the metal sandpaper dealios?



I saw this in a movie.... it didn't look pretty >.u


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

...really nothing...
my libido has completely died...
and I'm not out of college yet...

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## Night-Leopard-800 (Aug 7, 2009)

meh. glue, footpaws in flip-flops, stuff like that... although there are others that seem to be shared be more people...


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> yea, I tried sandpaper before, but it gets soggy with blood and it becomes unusable.



I NEED TO TRY THAT.



Caldwell said:


> ...really nothing...
> my libido has completely died...
> and I'm not out of college yet...
> 
> ...



Ever feel like this? if so, ask your doctor about Zoloft, the once-a-day cure to depression!


----------



## sirsuckerpunch (Aug 7, 2009)

Humans.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

Uhmm, I like paws, . Bear and wolf ones.


----------



## Cronus616 (Aug 7, 2009)

This thread is dildos.
Seriously, the people who said it was dumb from the first page are still posting in it.

And I like paws, vore, crush, torture/snuff, breathplay, watersports, and heavy micro interaction.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Ever feel like this? if so, ask your doctor about Zoloft, the once-a-day cure to depression!



Zoloft fucked me up.  D:


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Zoloft fucked me up.  D:



Zoloft did nothing for me D: i just couldn't think of another antidepressant that everyone knows the name of.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Zoloft did nothing for me D: i just couldn't think of another antidepressant that everyone knows the name of.



Fucking all of the meds I've tried did nothing or fucked everything up.

PILL POPPING GETS ME OFF


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fucking all of the meds I've tried did nothing or fucked everything up.
> 
> PILL POPPING GETS ME OFF



me too! small world!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> me too! small world!



Need moar


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Need moar



you can have some of miiine~


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can have some of miiine~



Harley I can't feel my legs.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Harley I can't feel my legs.



IT'S A SIDE EFFECT DON'T WORRY HON.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats, this topic now has more views and more replies than any other sticky in its forum.

People will not assume anything by that.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Congrats, this topic now has more views and more replies than any other sticky in its forum.
> 
> People will not assume anything by that.


 It's not really assuming when it's true.  That's like me assuming that the majority of the world is Asian.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2009)

Transformation.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 8, 2009)

I've always liked body art. Piercings, tattoos, etc.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 8, 2009)

So am I seriously the only one that has no weird fetishes?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So am I seriously the only one that has no weird fetishes?


 I don't either.  I think we've had this conversation before.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't either.  I think we've had this conversation before.


Orly?

Probably, I think I remember posting this now.

Oh well, its good to get the point across that not all the people here are sexually fucked up.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Orly?
> 
> Probably, I think I remember posting this now.
> 
> Oh well, its good to get the point across that not all the people here are sexually fucked up.


 Most people will just assume we're lying in order to seem better than everyone else, though. 

I'd say fuck them, but then they'd want me to do some weird shit I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Most people will just assume we're lying in order to seem better than everyone else, though.
> 
> I'd say fuck them, but then they'd want me to do some weird shit I'm not comfortable with.


But its not right to judge them in the giant hugbox of furaffinity!

Brb. gunna go rape a dog while killing it, you guys think its ok right? because its who I am!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So am I seriously the only one that has no weird fetishes?



 I dunno, are you really that boring that you only like vanilla sex?

I think most people like at least _something_ else besides that... I think there's a bigger chance you're just not experienced enough to know what it is you like, but ok maybe there's a small chance you actually are that boring in bed :roll:


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I dunno, are you really that boring that you only like vanilla sex?
> 
> I think most people like at least _something_ else besides that... I think there's a bigger chance you're just not experienced enough to know what it is you like, but ok maybe there's a small chance you actually are that boring in bed :roll:


I know man, all I like is vaginal intercourse in the missionary position, Oh I am so mundane, if only I could pop a boner to all the weird ass shit people listed in here. (I like the *rolls eyes* smiley, really made the whole "smug perverted furry" persona work!)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I know man, all I like is vaginal intercourse in the missionary position, Oh I am so mundane, if only I could pop a boner to all the weird ass shit people listed in here. (I like the *rolls eyes* smiley, really made the whole "smug perverted furry" persona work!)



Hey, it's cool, it's cool :roll:


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Hey, it's cool, it's cool :roll:


:roll: Can you teach me how to not be so mundane so I can be a super cool sexual deviant who ruins a fandom based on thinking animal people are cool?

:twisted::!::idea::?::arrow::mrgreen: (they have some weird and useless smileys...)


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So am I seriously the only one that has no weird fetishes?



I don't. But I'm starting to feel "straight" is a fetish in the furry world.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I don't. But I'm starting to feel "straight" is a fetish in the furry world.



Well, there ya go then, I have a straight fetish!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Can you teach me how to not be so mundane so I can be a super cool sexual deviant who ruins a fandom based on thinking animal people are cool?
> 
> (they have some weird and useless smileys...)



I think it's a bit paranoid to claim that anything is "ruining the fandom."  The only negativity I ever see is from other furries who are angry, paranoid and repressed.

Besides, my point was that it's normal for most people, not just furries.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I think it's a bit paranoid to claim that anything is "ruining the fandom."  The only negativity I ever see is from other furries who are angry, paranoid and repressed.
> 
> Besides, my point was that it's normal for most people, not just furries.


I'm pretty sure a lot of the stuff in here isn't normal for most people


----------



## Ricky (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of the stuff in here isn't normal for most people



I'm sure you're right


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

I still think that all the weirdo sexual stuff is ruining something that at its core is about thinking animal people are cool.


----------



## Cuepupkat (Aug 9, 2009)

--Bondage
--Ghosts 
--Men
--Tentacles 
^All at once


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Aug 9, 2009)

I decided to add this here considering this just happened to be a sticky so yeah.Every one else kinda did but i thought id be more organized.
*
Roleplay Fetishes NSFW For use of The Rabbit Hole:* http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Majy

*General Fetishes*/*Kinks*

BDSM
Ravers
Pirates...
Role Play
Paws (Not people feet but paws in a non sexual way just for clarification)
Emos that don't act depressing
Decent Art (General Decent Art)
Authority
Dominant people
Males




*Ultimate Turnoffs/ Oh god get it away* 

Horny teenagers (They scare me)
MS paint
Scat
Pedos
Zoophillia (That's worse then the ones above this)
High and mighty attitudes



In conclusion i know its a weird list. But least no one has to ask about it now. I added ultimate turnoffs because of some of the people that seem to contact me lately.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I still think that all the weirdo sexual stuff is ruining something that at its core is about thinking animal people are cool.


You and everybody else who doesn't think with his or her genitalia, comrade.

Oh--making fun of people's posts!
Did I mention that one?



Majy_The_Dragon said:


> I decided to add this here considering this just happened to be a sticky so yeah.Every one else kinda did but i thought id be more organized.
> *
> Roleplay Fetishes NSFW For use of The Rabbit Hole:* http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Majy
> 
> ...


Poser.



> Ravers


So you have a thing for clowns, druggies, pacifiers, shitty music, and Day-Glo?



> Pirates...


...stench, missing teeth, eyepatches, and dreadlocks? Not seeing the appeal there, but whatever shivers your timbers.



> Role Play


YO DAWG I HERD U LIKE ROLEPLAY SO WE PUT A RP IN YO RP SO U COULD TYPEFUCK WHILE U TYPEFUCK



> Emos that don't act depressing


By that do you mean _imaginary people,_ or _scenefags?_



> Authority
> Dominant people


People like you are why society crumbles, you know.

What kind of sick and twisted mind enjoys being controlled? I will never understand that...



> Males


That would fall under "sexual attraction", not "fetish/kink".



> MS paint


I'm pretty sure MS Paint is a turnoff for _everyone_ who can actually see.



> Scat


I've never understood how anybody _can't_ be turned off by that one.



> Pedos
> Zoophillia (That's worse then the ones above this)


Okay, I have to object to this. How the fuck are zoophiles worse than pedophiles?

Yes, both zoophilia and pedophilia involve raping something that can't consent--but molested animals can't grow up to be criminals, rapists, or pedophiles. They don't suffer psychological damage that's anywhere _near_ the amount a raped child suffers.

(Fucking furries...)



> High and mighty attitudes


Funny, you said you _liked_ authority and dominant people.



> In conclusion i know its a weird list. But least no one has to ask about it now.


It's not like anybody was going to ask before, you know.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...stench, missing teeth, eyepatches, and dreadlocks? Not seeing the appeal there, but whatever shivers your timbers.



yes please <3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> _scenefags?_



0:3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What kind of sick and twisted mind enjoys being controlled? I will never understand that...



it's even more fun to bark back and fight against the control.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes please <3


But they also tend to be fat from all the grog and intestinal parasites. Isn't that a dealbreaker for you? :V



> 0:3


...is that supposed to be a smiley or a ratio?



> it's even more fun to bark back and fight against the control.


I prefer just beating people bloody before they can even get their whips out, but whatever...


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But they also tend to be fat from all the grog and intestinal parasites. Isn't that a dealbreaker for you? :V



fatties can work for harley...in very rare occasions...



> ...is that supposed to be a smiley or a ratio?



take that as you will.



> I prefer just beating people bloody before they can even get their whips out, but whatever...



agreed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fatties can work for harley...in very rare occasions...


But what if they're only fat because of malnutrition and tapeworms? O_e



> take that as you will.


No thanks--you keep it.



> agreed.


Violence is fun :3


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I still think that all the weirdo sexual stuff is ruining something that at its core is about thinking animal people are cool.



I think it was here all along, at least in the past decade. It's about time some communities get a little more opened about sexuality, too. In the states it is so pointlessly taboo, while violence and other disturbing shit isn't even flinched at...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Traumerei said:


> I think it was here all along, at least in the past decade. It's about time some communities get a little more opened about sexuality, too. In the states it is so pointlessly taboo, while violence and other disturbing shit isn't even flinched at...


Well, you know, there is some good that comes of that paradox.

Sex often brings new life into the world. Despite what all of you may _say_, deep down you all know that the world can only sustain so many people before things start spiralling to hell.

Violence, on the other hand, often removes old life from it.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 11, 2009)

Night-Leopard-800 said:


> glue


Same for me. 8)

Anyways, my major ones are slime and tentacles.  Especially when combined.


----------



## Shima (Aug 11, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, you know, there is some good that comes of that paradox.
> 
> Sex often brings new life into the world. Despite what all of you may _say_, deep down you all know that the world can only sustain so many people before things start spiralling to hell.
> 
> Violence, on the other hand, often removes old life from it.



You know, Hitler and I are proud of that statement.
WAR!!! What is it good for? (just about anything)
I have missed a lot in the past few days, haven't I?
P.S. Watashi kirei?


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 11, 2009)

Other than the obvious, the only one I have is a very minor crossdressing fetish.


----------



## Shima (Aug 12, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I like women despite everyone on the internet and the two most homosexual men on Earth telling me I'm hopelessly gay.


----------



## selkie (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I like women despite everyone on the internet and the two most homosexual men on Earth telling me I'm hopelessly gay.



lol
Gay for saying women are a "strange kink."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

Shima said:


> You know, Hitler and I are proud of that statement.



Hey, you see this? t(-_-);


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I still think that all the weirdo sexual stuff is ruining something that at its core is about thinking animal people are cool.


 Is a male furry having a female fetish really that wrong?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Is a male furry having a female fetish really that wrong?


Yes, because YOU CANNOT HAVE A FETISH FOR A GENDER


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2009)

Ehh fuck you all, I wear adult diapers from time to time :3
_ITP I am a diaperfur._

Non-sexual fetish, mind you!


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I like women despite everyone on the internet and the two most homosexual men on Earth telling me I'm hopelessly gay.


 
Wow that sucks...well if you really like women then it doesn't matter if they think your gay


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 12, 2009)

Light Bondage


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Wow that sucks...well if you really like women then it doesn't matter if they think your gay


Actually, if the women think he's gay initially, he can have an advantage in many cases.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Poet said:


> _*Light*_ Bondage



Pussy


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Pussy



Everyone into bondage is a pussy. That's the whole point.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Everyone into bondage is a pussy. That's the whole point.



Why do you figure that?  I think the fact that you're completely relinquishing control to another person is a lot of what makes it so attractive.  A lot of trust is involved there so I wouldn't call people "pussies" who are into that; maybe the opposite.  It can actually be scary sometimes (which personally I like).

I was joking though, anyway


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Why do you figure that?  I think the fact that you're completely relinquishing control to another person is a lot of what makes it so attractive.


Exactly. That's why you're a pussy--not only are you powerless during bondage, you _get off_ on being powerless.

The doms, however, are worse than pussies, because not only do they have to tie somebody up to enjoy themselves, they also don't actually kill the one they've tied up, who is also probably not a kidnap victim. In other words, they're posers.
(By the way, if any of you ever wanna do anything _really_ hardcore, give me a call ;o)




> A lot of trust is involved there so I wouldn't call people "pussies" who are into that; maybe the opposite.


Oh, it's easy to talk about trust when you're bound and gagged--after all, that's the only hope you have left :twisted:


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Exactly. That's why you're a pussy--not only are you powerless during bondage, you _get off_ on being powerless.



See, I've always thought of a "pussy" as someone who doesn't want to try new things without good reason, not by what they find sexually arousing.  It's really just a game and nothing else.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, if the women think he's gay initially, he can have an advantage in many cases.



CAN NOT STICK DICK THROUGH INTERNET
DICK DOES NOT GO BEYOND THE SPEED OF EXISTENCE

Only my two excruciatingly, violently, schizophrenically gay friends and the internet think I'm gay. Everyone else thinks I'm straight.



			
				FUCK YOU said:
			
		

> lol
> Gay for saying women are a "strange kink."



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> See, I've always thought of a "pussy" as someone who doesn't want to try new things without good reason, not by what they find sexually arousing.  It's really just a game and nothing else.


It's "just a game and nothing else" if you're afraid of death or injury, yes.

But that would make you a _pussy~_

As it so happens, I have a game of Russian Roulette to attend tonight :V


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

I lack a fetish.. :/ I dunno why.


----------



## Shima (Aug 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hey, you see this? t(-_-);


now now, no need to get all excited. Everyone needs to kill something now and then, Hitler was just overcompensating.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 13, 2009)

What the fuck happened to this thread?

...Again.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

^ I started giving ropefags a well-deserved mocking, then Shima had to play Godwin and it all went downhill from there.



Shima said:


> now now, no need to get all excited. Everyone needs to kill something now and then, Hitler was just overcompensating.


The funny thing here is that Hitler would've killed you pretty quickly, since you're fucking retarded


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread?
> 
> ...Again.



you and i left it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you and i left it.


...semi-related: Is your avatar snorting shit out of Ratte's ass? O_e;


----------



## Ratte (Aug 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...semi-related: Is your avatar snorting shit out of Ratte's ass? O_e;



Nope, that's not me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Pussy


 who said I am being tied up?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...semi-related: Is your avatar snorting shit out of Ratte's ass? O_e;



no, i'm snorting coke off Dakata's ass.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 13, 2009)

Poet said:


> who said I am being tied up?



...who knows?

I was just talking about the light part.  You should go all out and get EXTREME


----------



## AdventBahamut (Aug 13, 2009)

Not exactly a fetish, but I do have a bit of interest with quicksand. (fiction-style to be specific, although the real version's good as well) That close enough?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, i'm snorting coke off Dakata's ass.



Are you sure it's not just ass-dander? O_e;;



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> You should go all out and get EXTREME


Seconded. If you want, I've got a weed-whacker and a small power drill you can borrow.


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

GAHHH! dammit! Since Rigor Sardonicus has posted in here, no one else has for days! (or at least it seems that way)
This used to have updates hourly (on average)
And thank you kindly, I will take that power drill.
Where the hell is communist? He still has my 50 gallon drum of lube.

hopefully this will kick-start the thread again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

Ricky said:


> ...who knows?
> 
> I was just talking about the light part.  You should go all out and get EXTREME


 maybe some time, comfort will define what I will and will not do, sense I am not the submissive one I dont want to do shit that can harm my lover


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

Poet said:


> Maybe some time, comfort will define what I will and will not do, -since- I am not the submissive one and I don't want to do shit that can harm my lover


Ah, sorry, I hate bad grammar, but it's all better now!


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 17, 2009)

:3 harley.... thanks for viewing my comic on my gore/drugs/vore fetish!

everyone should check it out!

hrrrm... and it should have unbirthing later on in it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 harley.... thanks for viewing my comic on my gore/drugs/vore fetish!
> 
> everyone should check it out!
> 
> hrrrm... and it should have unbirthing later on in it.



no prob c: it appeals to my...kinks/fetishes.


----------



## tillin (Aug 17, 2009)

I think this thread needs a good spanking. Operation Rerail are a go.

I like cross dressers, shota and incest can sometimes be a turn on.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 17, 2009)

Fetishes? 

I'm a furry, for crying out loud what more do you want from me!?


...

Don't answer that.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> Fetishes?
> 
> I'm a furry, for crying out loud what more do you want from me!?
> 
> ...


Hay kid....


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2009)

500TH POST GET!

does that mean it's closing now?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 18, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 500TH POST GET!
> 
> does that mean it's closing now?



Sadly, no.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sadly, no.



Pffft, we all know this thread is your secret fetish.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 18, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Pffft, we all know this thread is your secret fetish.



I have a fetish thread fetish.

Wait what


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm kinks... Where to start?

-Hypnosis/Mind control
-Herms/Shemales (Particularly herms dominating males)
-Tickling
-Snakes *Drools*
-Tentacles *More drooling*
-Footplay
-Dominant women


----------



## Shima (Aug 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I have a fetish thread fetish.


Don't we all? thats why I always come back to this thread to check for updates, you are all my fetish friends!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know whether to be flattered of sickened...

 D:  D:  D: :> :< :/ :\ :|


----------



## Surgat (Aug 21, 2009)

They're mostly kind of boring.

-Bondage
-Dominance and submission (not 24/7; seems like it'd be fun occasionally)
-Anthropomorphic animals (certain types, such as dromaeosaurids and avians, and traits such as digitigrade feet preferred) and related things (i.e. sergals, xenomorphis, regular dragons, etc.)
-Penectomy without castration (once healed; not the actual removal)
-Certain types of clothing can make things considerably hotter (i.e. Corsets, kynodesmes)
-Situations where one party is naked and the other(s) mostly or fully clothed
-Light genital pain
-Herms


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: ITT strange fetishes of yours*



gray_foxor said:


> -Girls wearing stockings
> -Long hair
> -lesbians
> -female masturbation
> -furry variations of these



All of the above!! <3<3

*Edit:* But, I'll add some of my own, too:

-Bondage
-Blindfolds (especially being blindfolded irl, purr~)
-striped clothing (especially stockings and/or armwarmers <3)
-Skunks!!! <3<3<3
-Gangbang (XD)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 21, 2009)

I love this thread, It's _sooo_ bad.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 21, 2009)

Uhhhwm... I has fetishes but I don't know if I should twell you peoplez :3 should I? Or should I not? that is teh questionz :3


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love this thread, It's _sooo_ bad.



I _love_ the powerglove.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Uhhhwm... I has fetishes but I don't know if I should twell you peoplez :3 should I? Or should I not? that is teh questionz :3



Everyone else is doing it...


----------



## Incognito (Aug 21, 2009)

I would say my fetish but everyone already knows it by now =/
Well lemme see if I can get some more fetishes out of me.
Ah got some.
Tickling.
Dominant Woman.
Bondage.
Can't think of any more then my main kink =/
Anyway bye


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahem...I would say... Being impaled or slashed by a sword. :3
(I like pain )


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 21, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Ahem...I would say... Being impaled or slashed by a sword. :3
> (I like pain )



Hm, yours are like mine in being weird, unusual and pretty painful. But I take (small) comfort in the fact that mine don't necessarily involve death.


----------



## ManasgaelRoss (Aug 21, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Ahem...I would say... Being impaled or slashed by a sword. :3
> (I like pain )




Yeah, that's one of mine too. 

But as I write this my mind is so blank that I can't think of any others right at the moment.


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

-licks(no clue)

and non-furry
-cars


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

all my life I'm been attracted to the slit tongue thing...
maybe will get it one day


----------



## Inuleki (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a macro/micro/paw fan. A pawslut, one would say.

D:


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

I am not telling you my fetishes, my fetishes are for you to find out, not for me to tell


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I am not telling you my fetishes, my fetishes are for you to find out, not for me to tell



So you just hide everything and then force it on people?


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 22, 2009)

"Sigh" Do I have to YIFF it out of you!?!?!? Just tell us, what's the point in posting in this thread?

Note: Fetishes as before...


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

Leash & Collar (Big freaking fetish)
Licking (Sexual & Non. x3)
Spanking
Teasing
Biting
Blindfolds
Waxplay (pair'd with knifeplay, hells yes.)

Those are the top ones, all the others are just...basic like pleasure/orgasm denial, that kind of thing.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 22, 2009)

It dosen't have to involve death if you know what your doing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 22, 2009)

Ricky said:
			
		

> So you just hide everything and then force it on people?



Prolly a rape fetich



			
				Arthreas said:
			
		

> It dosen't have to involve death if you know what your doing.



Enlighten me as to how you impale someone without killing them.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Enlighten me as to how you impale someone without killing them.


Through the head, Phinneus Gage style.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Ragnarok

I sadly have an website already set up for this, convenient really o.=.o.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Prolly a rape fetich



hot...


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

Nothing I would consider strange or different really.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Through the head, Phinneus Gage style.



Dude, what the Christ! I just looked that up. Ok, maybe (MAYBE) it wouldn't kill a man, but it would leave him irreparably brain damaged.

That does it. I'm fucking done with the guilt over mine. It's not like I wanted to have it in the first place. I'm making a comic or something to explain it and if people can't accept it, they can go fuck themselves. I'm not nearly as fucked up as some of you.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 22, 2009)

Silly silly you. I've been stabbed by many different swords many times. though half are accidents.... but luckily if you stab someone through the shoulder that does not kill them. it does not even disable them. once through the foot when someone was training and they happen to drop their sword..........No seriously. I've grown to like it but from other viewpoints i am SO UNLUCKY. But all in all I allow my challengers not to hold back. holding back is not fun :3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Silly silly you. I've been stabbed by many different swords many times. though half are accidents.... but luckily if you stab someone through the shoulder that does not kill them. it does not even disable them. once through the foot when someone was training and they happen to drop their sword..........No seriously. I've grown to like it but from other viewpoints i am SO UNLUCKY. But all in all I allow my challengers not to hold back. holding back is not fun :3



Although this is fun, I never found that many people that get off at it >XD


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Dude, what the Christ! I just looked that up. Ok, maybe (MAYBE) it wouldn't kill a man, but it would leave him irreparably brain damaged.
> 
> That does it. I'm fucking done with the guilt over mine. It's not like I wanted to have it in the first place. I'm making a comic or something to explain it and if people can't accept it, they can go fuck themselves. I'm not nearly as fucked up as some of you.


He was irreparably brain damaged, but not in the typical sense.  All that changed was he became a complete asshole.  He could still function completely normally.  The dude was a badass.  He fucking walked away like it was no big deal after a tamping rod got driven through his fucking head.  They should make a superhero after him.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Silly silly you. I've been stabbed by many different swords many times. though half are accidents.... but luckily *if you stab someone through the shoulder that does not kill them*. it does not even disable them. once through the foot when someone was training and they happen to drop their sword..........No seriously. I've grown to like it but from other viewpoints i am SO UNLUCKY. But all in all I allow my challengers not to hold back. holding back is not fun :3



You should have been in the moods thread a few thousand posts (couple of days) ago


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You should have been in the moods thread a few thousand posts (couple of days) ago


Lukar's friend stabbed his (the friend's) brother through the shoulder and killed him.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Lukar's friend stabbed his (the friend's) brother through the shoulder and killed him.



Yeah that's what I'm referring to


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah that's what I'm referring to


I know, I was just preemptive elaborating.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I know, I was just preemptive elaborating.



Ok, well I wasn't going to be specific in case Arthreas starts fapping all over Lukar whenever he talks about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Ok, well I wasn't going to be specific in case Arthreas starts fapping all over Lukar whenever he talks about it.


Not my problem.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 22, 2009)

Well now you just made me feel sad....*Hides in corner*


----------



## Ratte (Aug 22, 2009)

So like

there's this topic

might want to stick to it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention rock radio hits from the '90s, didn't I?

_~Closing time, open all the doors and and let you out into the world...
Closing time, turn all of the lights up over every boy and every girl...
Closing time, one last call for alcohol, so finish your whiskey or beer...
Closing time--you don't have to go home, but you can't stay here...yeah......~_


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> So like
> 
> there's this topic
> 
> might want to stick to it.


o murr.  I love being yelled at :3


----------



## Midna (Aug 23, 2009)

Split Tongues...
anyone else?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

Trying to figure out what caption belongs here.

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9186/harley500.png

I can't decide whether "fail." or "denied!" makes more sense.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Same with split tongues

Is a Fetish for huge tails odd? Fluffy big ones? :S


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Same with split tongues
> 
> Is a Fetish for huge tails odd? Fluffy big ones? :S


Big Plushy tails are pretty hawt.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

...if I may ask, why is this topic still going?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Fucking outdoors, Fucking in the rain, Fucking on tall buildings, Fucking often... fucking...hmmm sex.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fucking outdoors, Fucking in the rain, Fucking on tall buildings, Fucking often... fucking...hmmm sex.



Pff--just rain, not even a good electrical storm?

Whimp


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

two threads now ? Have I pushed the troll under his own Bridge? oh my.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

Meh, I am not much of a furry so I really don't care. I find it funny actually. I just wished you where more subtle then that. When I just joined watching your trolls was fun/


----------



## furry666 (Aug 24, 2009)

male furries
-cannot say because will be banned
-cannot say because will be banned
-paws
-feet
-fursuit
-kissing
most of my fetishes are sexual but I guess if it doesn't overide the need for a honest loving relationship then none of it is really dominate just a extra turn on outside of breasts and kissing.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

^ Funny how he just kinda skipped over the end of last page and top of this one. What a trooper.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Meh, I am not much of a furry so I really don't care. I find it funny actually. I just wished you where more subtle then that. When I just joined watching your trolls was fun/


I don't want to roll here anymore, I am just posting shock images to get banned while pissing off all the idiots that lurk in this cesspool of failure.


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the best you have?  Lame.  Post the body of that druglord's girlfriend that had all her limbs cut off.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont mind it here, butt then again its hard to bug me. So "furfaggotry" is more often funny to me then offensive.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That's the best you have?  Lame.  Post the body of that druglord's girlfriend that had all her limbs cut off.


No, I posted it to piss furfags off not gross myself out.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I dont mind it here, butt then again its hard to bug me. So "furfaggotry" is more often funny to me then offensive.



Its funny at first.

Then it hits you that there are real people on the other side of the internet.

Then its not so funny and more pathetic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

well have a good whatever you plan to do.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> well have a good whatever you plan to do.


Why thank you. I plan to go live my life while hopefully avoiding internet furry culture, as it takes something awesome, animals/anthro animals, and twists them into an escapist fetish.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> No, I figured it would work here too.
> 
> would you rather me post this?



hot...


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> No, I posted it to piss furfags off not gross myself out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weak.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

I like frotting.  It's hot.

Also I am a Communist.  Be a man and post Tubgirl.  :V


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

Requesting Zippocat.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Requesting Zippocat.


I find animal cruelty a touch far.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 24, 2009)

Pain Olympics link pl0x? :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Because it seems that everyone (with exceptions, of course) is damn retarded, this is done.

Now.

Shape the fuck up in the future.  I've been lax up until now.


----------

